# Vicini a 20 mila ricoveri covid, 20% non per covid



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

*La federazione internisti ospedalieri poco fa lancia l'allarme dopo i risultati di un sondaggio su 14 regioni a inizio settimana.*

Il presidente Dario Manfellotto:

"*Siamo oramai a quasi 20mila ricoverati, 'con' o 'per' Covid-19, un numero non lontano dai 25mila dello tsunami della prima ondata nella primavera 2020, in Area Medica

L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante

I ricoverati 'con' e non 'per' Covid, sono circa un 20% dei positivi, circa 4.000 dei quasi 20mila ricoverati Covid

Chi è ricoverato 'per' Covid, nella maggior parte delle strutture (il 57%) non è vaccinato in oltre il 60% dei casi, ha un'età compresa tra i 41 e i 60 anni nel 43% dei casi e tra i 61 e gli 80 nel 36% dei reparti, mentre il quadro clinico si presenta di media gravità nel 79% dei casi e 'severo' nel 7%*

A dimostrazione che se la virulenza di Omicron è inferiore rispetto alle precedenti varianti, la sua pericolosità è comunque tutt'altro che trascurabile

*Nell'86% degli ospedali è difficile (57%) o non si riesce (29%) a isolare gli asintomatici che entrano non 'per' Covid ma 'con' il Covid, e affetti da altre patologie, con rischio di contagiare i 'non Covid' nel 50% dei casi.

L'isolamento comporta comunque la perdita di altri posti letto, con il 64% degli ospedali che rinvia un numero rilevante di ricoveri programmati, percentuale che sale all'86% per gli interventi chirurgici".*


Ansa


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

interessante che i pazienti nel 50% dei casi rischino di prendere il covid in ospedale, proprio come nel 2020
chi l'avrebbe mai detto che tali ambienti salubri e ben organizzati potessero smerciare virus a iosa...

dunque il 79% di chi entra per il covid sono over 40, di cui circa 40% vaccinati e 60% non vaccinati
da questo si evince che non abbia senso avere obbligo vaccinale più sotto che 40 anni

comunque hanno dimenticato un "piccolo" dettaglio: alla prima ondata avevi 25.000 in poche regioni del centro-nord fondamentalmente mentre ora hai 20.000 su 20 regioni

se vai in estrema difficoltà ugualmente significa che stai messo malissimo, non male, in buona parte dell'Italia


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante che i pazienti nel 50% dei casi rischino di prendere il covid in ospedale, proprio come nel 2020
> chi l'avrebbe mai detto che tali ambienti salubri e ben organizzati potessero smerciare virus a iosa...
> 
> dunque 99% sono over 40, di cui circa 40% vaccinati e 60% non vaccinati
> ...


Io l'ho detto tante di quelle volte che ormai non ho più voglia di ripeterlo. Anche i famosi babbuini l'hanno capito.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La federazione internisti ospedalieri poco fa lancia l'allarme dopo i risultati di un sondaggio su 14 regioni a inizio settimana.*
> 
> Il presidente Dario Manfellotto:
> 
> ...


- É tutto come il 2019 
- evviva i vaccini og i 2 mesi, funzionano che é una bomba


----------



## David Gilmour (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La federazione internisti ospedalieri poco fa lancia l'allarme dopo i risultati di un sondaggio su 14 regioni a inizio settimana.*
> 
> Il presidente Dario Manfellotto:
> 
> ...


A) Togliamo gli incentivi al ricovero e vediamo se gli ospedali perdono "carico" (3.713 Euro in area medica in più, 9.697 Euro terapia intensiva in più, visto che sono "incrementi tariffari massimi", come da art. 2 del Decreto in Gazzetta Ufficiale del 19/11/2021 - ma potrebbero esserci norme più recenti),
B) Ritorniamo ai numeri dei posti di terapia intensiva prima dei tagli alla sanità

e vediamo che succede.


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A) Togliamo gli incentivi al ricovero e vediamo se gli ospedali perdono "carico" (3.713 Euro in area medica in più, 9.697 Euro terapia intensiva in più, visto che sono "incrementi tariffari massimi", come da art. 2 del Decreto in Gazzetta Ufficiale del 19/11/2021 - ma potrebbero esserci norme più recenti),
> B) Ritorniamo ai numeri dei posti di terapia intensiva prima dei tagli alla sanità
> 
> *e vediamo che succede.*


Succede che l'emergenza finisce, semmai sia mai iniziata.
Non dire cose ovvie, che poi magari qualcuno, tra uno sbaglio e l'altro, legge e si sveglia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Gennaio 2022)

7 % quelli gravi su tutta Italia quindi?
ma che tagli alla sanità hanno fatto? 
peggio di Jason con il suo machete!?


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante che i pazienti nel 50% dei casi rischino di prendere il covid in ospedale, proprio come nel 2020
> chi l'avrebbe mai detto che tali ambienti salubri e ben organizzati potessero smerciare virus a iosa...
> 
> dunque il 79% di chi entra per il covid sono over 40, di cui circa 40% vaccinati e 60% non vaccinati
> ...


Su questo mi trovi totalmente d accordo.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


----------



## Sam (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


Credo intenda i ricoverati a cui hanno fatto un tampone e sono risultati positivi.


----------



## Kayl (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


perché se uno ha una gamba rotta può avere il covid da asintomatico.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dunque il 79% di chi entra per il covid sono over 40, di cui circa 40% vaccinati e 60% non vaccinati
> da questo si evince che non abbia senso avere obbligo vaccinale più sotto che 40 anni


Mmm, mi sa che i numeri sono da leggere in modo diverso. Il sito Governo.it riporta 
Totale con almeno una dose​48.714.433
90,20 % della popolazione over 12

Totale ciclo vaccinale​47.017.190
87,05 % della popolazione over 12
(persone che hanno completato il ciclo vaccinale)

In Italia sono vaccinate 47 milioni di persone su 59,5 milioni totali (e questo include anche gli under 12), ci sono molte più persone vaccinate che non, quindi il fatto che il 40% sia vaccinato e il 60% no, è un ottimo numero per l'efficacia del vaccino. E' che ormai non so se credere ai numeri che vengono riportati da varie fonti.
Praticamente tutti quelli che si sono vaccinati che conosco si stanno prendendo il covid, nessuno in forma grave anzi diciamocela tutta... più debole di una normalissima influenza stagionale., non mi è giunta voce neppure di conoscenti di conoscenti di conoscenti fra 40-60 anni che siano ricoverati in ospedale. A voi?


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ok, grazie per il chiarimento, quindi sono quei 4.000 che riportano sotto. Mah, 4000 in tutta Italia non mi pare un numero enorme, che poi sono ricoverati per altre cose quindi occuperebbero l'ospedale anche se fossero negativi...


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


Forse parlano del reparto psichiatria.
Prossimo reparto riservato ai no vax.

Come quando chiudevano negli ospedali psichiatrici i soggetti separati dai rispettivi coniugi.
Sai, delle volte l'evoluzione inciampa.

Posso abbracciare un no vax ?
Perché chi invitava ad abbracciare un cinese ora considera i no vax lebbrosi?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Forse parlano del reparto psichiatria.
> Prossimo reparto riservato ai no vax.
> 
> Come quando chiudevano negli ospedali psichiatrici i soggetti separati dai rispettivi coniugi.
> ...



Intendevano dire "abbraccia i compagni di partito".


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Intendevano dire "abbraccia i compagni di partito".


Tipo peppone che organizza il viaggio in Russia .


----------



## Stex (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


mi stavo chiedendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Gennaio 2022)

Si parla di stima di PIL -2% su gennaio LOL

Siamo in ripresa 

Draghi deve scappare prima che arrivi il primo segno meno, così è colpa degli altri


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque ragazzi una roba del genere nemmeno una mente malata poteva partorirla.

Giorni fa mi chiama un'amica per chiedermi se le potessi procurare ffp2 per bambini per i figli che dovevano tornare a scuola.
Questa mamma è categoricamente contraria al vaccino.
A un certo punto mi fa : 'perchè sai, non voglio i vaccinati contagino i miei figli!!'.

Ho provato un profondo senso di tristezza per i bambini e non oso immaginare cosa vivranno sulla loro pelle.
Scanniamoci pure tra noi ma diosanto non tocchiamo bambini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> interessante che i pazienti nel 50% dei casi rischino di prendere il covid in ospedale, proprio come nel 2020
> chi l'avrebbe mai detto che tali ambienti salubri e ben organizzati potessero smerciare virus a iosa...
> 
> dunque il 79% di chi entra per il covid sono over 40, di cui circa 40% vaccinati e 60% non vaccinati
> ...


sono d'accordo su tutto, gli ospedali fanno schifo.

comunque il 20% sotto ai 40 anni è tantissimo, credevo molto meno. se i numeri sono veri si evincerebbe che il vaccino sarebbe molto importante anche per i 30-40 a questo punto.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo su tutto, gli ospedali fanno schifo.
> 
> comunque il 20% sotto ai 40 anni è tantissimo, credevo molto meno. se i numeri sono veri si evincerebbe che il vaccino sarebbe molto importante anche per i 30-40 a questo punto.


ora che riguardo, parlano di fino a 80 anni sommando le due percentuali
quindi più che over 40 è corretto 40-80, non sono conteggiati da 80 anni in poi non solo 0-39


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Mmm, mi sa che i numeri sono da leggere in modo diverso. Il sito Governo.it riporta
> Totale con almeno una dose​48.714.433
> 90,20 % della popolazione over 12
> 
> ...


neanche io conosco gente stata male con omicron e vaccino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora che riguardo, parlano di fino a 80 anni sommando le due percentuali
> quindi più che over 40 è corretto 40-80, non sono conteggiati da 80 anni in poi non solo 0-39


mm ba dato che dice poco. 
se fosse under 40 sarebbe tantissimo appunto.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mm ba dato che dice poco.
> se fosse under 40 sarebbe tantissimo appunto.


beh se non ricordo male sono 4 milioni gli over 80 in Italia, non proprio un dato trascurabile, dunque di ricoveri ce ne saranno e neanche pochi
magari durano meno, perchè è probabile perdano subito la vita

sarebbe da confermare, è comunque un sondaggio interno su 14/20 regioni

le regioni sono:

Lombardia, Piemonte, Toscana, Calabria, Puglia, Friuli Venezia Giulia, Liguria, Veneto, Emilia Romagna, Lazio, Marche, Abruzzo, Molise e Campania.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi una roba del genere nemmeno una mente malata poteva partorirla.
> 
> Giorni fa mi chiama un'amica per chiedermi se le potessi procurare ffp2 per bambini per i figli che dovevano tornare a scuola.
> Questa mamma è categoricamente contraria al vaccino.
> ...


ahahahahhahaha questa non sta bene, è tutto un controsenso ciò che dice.
chissà i figli che casino in testa che hanno.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> neanche io conosco gente stata male con omicron e vaccino.


Grazie. Non so, sono davvero perplesso. Non conosco nessuno malato grave ricoverato, chiedo a tutte le persone che conosco se loro conoscono qualcuno malato grave ricoverato ma nessuno mi ha dato risposta positiva, ho iniziato anche a chiedere "E qualcuno che conosci ti ha detto di conoscere qualcuno ricoverato grave?" e neppure così. Boh, sono perplesso.


----------



## Andris (21 Gennaio 2022)

il peso dei pazienti ricoverati per altri motivi che poi beccano anche il covid:

*"Meno del 10% sono i letti riservati ai ricoveri con Covid non per Covid in Piemonte e Abruzzo, 
circa il 15% in Lombardia, 
tra il 10 e il 20% in Veneto, Emilia Romagna e Lazio,
mentre oscilla tra il 20 e il 30% la quota in Toscana, Calabria, Puglia, Friuli Venezia Giulia, Liguria e Molise."*


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


Suppongo perché essendo positivi, pur avendo magari una gamba rotta o un varicocele, occupano posti letto COVID che invece dovrebbero essere destinati a chi ha la malattia polmonare, il COVID propriamente detto


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Suppongo perché essendo positivi, pur avendo magari una gamba rotta o un varicocele, occupano posti letto COVID che invece dovrebbero essere destinati a chi ha la malattia polmonare, il COVID propriamente detto


Vero, ha senso, grazie.


----------



## Walker (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie. Non so, sono davvero perplesso. Non conosco nessuno malato grave ricoverato, chiedo a tutte le persone che conosco se loro conoscono qualcuno malato grave ricoverato ma nessuno mi ha dato risposta positiva, ho iniziato anche a chiedere "E qualcuno che conosci ti ha detto di conoscere qualcuno ricoverato grave?" e neppure così. Boh, sono perplesso.


Tre colleghi di lavoro, tutti non vaccinati, hanno contratto il virus con tutte le loro famiglie.
Escludendo i figli che pur stando male se la sono cavata con sintomi simil influenzali, gli adulti, di età compresa tra 40 e 55, sono stati decisamente peggio. La moglie di uno è tutt'ora ricoverata in sub intensiva.
Un altro, dopo oltre un mese di assenza è tornato al lavoro.
Io non l'ho ancora visto, ma chi lo ha incontrato ha detto che sarà calato di almeno 20 kg, e non era obeso...
Il terzo, l'ultimo cronologicamente ad ammalarsi sta parecchio male ma fortunatamente la saturazione non è al momento a livelli da ricovero.
Queste sono notizie che ho avuto nell'ambito lavorativo.
Per il resto so di vicini di casa che ce l'hanno ma sono in isolamento a casa con sintomi blandi o assenti.
Ed in questo caso si tratta di persone vaccinate.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Tre colleghi di lavoro, tutti non vaccinati, hanno contratto il virus con tutte le loro famiglie.
> Escludendo i figli che pur stando male se la sono cavata con sintomi simil influenzali, gli adulti, di età compresa tra 40 e 55, sono stati decisamente peggio. La moglie di uno è tutt'ora ricoverata in sub intensiva.
> Un altro, dopo oltre un mese di assenza è tornato al lavoro.
> Io non l'ho ancora visto, ma chi lo ha incontrato ha detto che sarà calato di almeno 20 kg, e non era obeso...
> ...


Grazie per la testimonianza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie. Non so, sono davvero perplesso. Non conosco nessuno malato grave ricoverato, chiedo a tutte le persone che conosco se loro conoscono qualcuno malato grave ricoverato ma nessuno mi ha dato risposta positiva, ho iniziato anche a chiedere "E qualcuno che conosci ti ha detto di conoscere qualcuno ricoverato grave?" e neppure così. Boh, sono perplesso.


considera che 1 su 100 va all'ospedale e 1 su 1000 in TI.
niente a che vedere con marzo 2020 quando è morta una fiumara di gente che neanche è stata considerata covid.
adesso è completamente diversa la malattia.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> considera che 1 su 100 va all'ospedale e 1 su 1000 in TI.
> niente a che vedere con marzo 2020 quando è morta una fiumara di gente che neanche è stata considerata covid.
> adesso è completamente diversa la malattia.


Sì è la stessa cosa che penso io vedendomi attorno. Oggi come oggi tutte le persone che conosco che sono o sono state positive hanno sintomi minori di una normale influenza stagionale (nel 2019 con il virus influenzale sono stato malissimo per due settimane abbondanti, e sono ancora abbastanza giovane e decisamente sano).


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> considera che 1 su 100 va all'ospedale e 1 su 1000 in TI.
> niente a che vedere con marzo 2020 quando è morta una fiumara di gente che neanche è stata considerata covid.
> adesso è completamente diversa la malattia.


Io ho fatto il Covid ad Agosto 2021 (prima dell'arrivo della Omicron), ero vaccinato due dosi, un giorno febbre blanda, due giorni di spossatezza e per una settimana non sentivo odori.
La mia ragazza ovviamente se l'è fatto anche lei in Agosto, lei non è vaccinata ha avuto gli stessi sintomi miei solo niente febbre, la spossatezza le è durata un paio di giorni in più e la mancanza di olfatto le è durata un paio di giorni in meno.
Ovviamente siamo in una fascia d'età (40 circa) dove quasi nessuno ha sintomi gravi, ne con ne senza vaccino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto il Covid ad Agosto 2021 (prima dell'arrivo della Omicron), ero vaccinato due dosi, un giorno febbre blanda, due giorni di spossatezza e per una settimana non sentivo odori.
> La mia ragazza ovviamente se l'è fatto anche lei in Agosto, lei non è vaccinata ha avuto gli stessi sintomi miei solo niente febbre, la spossatezza le è durata un paio di giorni in più e la mancanza di olfatto le è durata un paio di giorni in meno.
> Ovviamente siamo in una fascia d'età (40 circa) dove quasi nessuno ha sintomi gravi, ne con ne senza vaccino.


be poi va a culo ci vuole un campione grande per capire un po' gli andamenti ed ormai sono abbastanza chiari tra covid 2020 e 2022 e vaccinati e non ecc....


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> - É tutto come il 2019
> - evviva i vaccini og i 2 mesi, funzionano che é una bomba


???
Le TI è dallo scorso inverno che non vanno oltre la soglia critica, ci sono circa 1.700 persone in TI. 
Lo scorso inverno già a fine novembre era stata superata la soglia critica, quest'anno è chiaro che non verrà superata.
Non riconoscere questo vuol dire ignorare completamente i numeri.

Con la vaccinazione di massa e omicron che è meno gravosa rispetto alle precedenti varianti del COVID la fine della pandemia è molto vicina.

Il fatto che tu non voglia vaccinarti per tuoi motivi personali non significa che la vaccinazione non abbia cambiato il corso della pandemia, per quanto mi riguarda sei libero di non vaccinarti, ma rafforzare la propria scelta affermando il falso non ti serve, se non fai il vaccino è una tua scelta.

La vaccinazione è stata imposta per evitare nuove chiusure e/o restrizioni che di fatto ormai sono quasi nulle da poco meno di un anno.

Il fatto che la maggioranza dei no vax siano persone che hanno fin dal primo momento preso una posizione di menefreghismo davanti alla pandemia rifiutando qualsiasi soluzione indica come il problema sia puramente ideologico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


Perché immagino vai con una gamba rotta al pronto soccorso, contrai il Covidde in ospedale e sei un novacchese che intasa l'ospedale. Magari ti danno pure qualcosa per farti crepare così alzano le statistiche dei decessi per Covidde.


----------



## danjr (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito bene una cosa, ma "*L'impatto dei positivi asintomatici sui reparti è comunque devastante*". Ma se uno è positivo asintomatico, perchè dovrebbe essere ricoverato ?


Sono ricoverati per altre cose e in ospedale scoprono di avere il covid. Se uno deve essere operato al ginocchio per esempio non è lì per il covid, ma ci deve comunque stare lo stesso


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

Grazie ragazzi, avevamo già chiarito questo dubbio un po' di post fa.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Grazie. Non so, sono davvero perplesso. Non conosco nessuno malato grave ricoverato, chiedo a tutte le persone che conosco se loro conoscono qualcuno malato grave ricoverato ma nessuno mi ha dato risposta positiva, ho iniziato anche a chiedere "E qualcuno che conosci ti ha detto di conoscere qualcuno ricoverato grave?" e neppure così. Boh, sono perplesso.




Questo è uno dei motivi che più mi rende dubbioso, abito nella provincia di BG, lavoro da più di 20 anni in un posto frequentato da oltre 400 persone che conosco di vista quasi tutte ( lavoro presso una portineria), nessuno di mia conoscenza o parente dei parenti che mi ha confermato un decesso o un gravissimo ricovero da covid. Io stesso ho fatto il covid come pure la mia famiglia, i miei suoceri sempre in forma, o vivo in una bolla o ho un cu+++lo pazzesco.
Non contesto la presenza del covid, contesto la virulenza.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei motivi che più mi rende dubbioso, abito nella provincia di BG, lavoro da più di 20 anni in un posto frequentato da oltre 400 persone che conosco di vista quasi tutte ( lavoro presso una portineria), nessuno di mia conoscenza o parente dei parenti che mi ha confermato un decesso o un gravissimo ricovero da covid. Io stesso ho fatto il covid come pure la mia famiglia, i miei suoceri sempre in forma, o vivo in una bolla o ho un cu+++lo pazzesco.
> Non contesto la presenza del covid, contesto la virulenza.


Ecco, anche io contesto la reale gravita della cosa.
Ho quasi paura a dirlo perchè se ti azzardi a dirlo sembri un visionario. Per questo chiedo a voi, perché io faccio fatica ad avere un riscontro fra quel che sento dai mezzi d'informazione e quel che vedo con i miei occhi. Io abito a 20 km da Bergamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Se volete far impazzire quelli del governo abbracciate i non vaccinati e stategli vicino in tutti i modi possibili e immaginabili.

Tu mi vuoi far spaccare e io ti faccio schiattare.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se volete far impazzire quelli del governo abbracciate i non vaccinati e stategli vicino in tutti i modi possibili e immaginabili.
> 
> Tu mi vuoi far spaccare e io ti faccio schiattare.


Non ho capito, in che senso?


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, in che senso?


Nel senso che il governo ci vuole mettere gli uni contro gli altri.
Io non lo accetto.
Io non mi scaglio contro chi ha i suoi motivi per non vaccinarsi, io non emargino i miei fratelli.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ecco, anche io contesto la reale gravita della cosa.
> Ho quasi paura a dirlo perchè se ti azzardi a dirlo sembri un visionario. Per questo chiedo a voi, perché io faccio fatica ad avere un riscontro fra quel che sento dai mezzi d'informazione e quel che vedo con i miei occhi. Io abito a 20 km da Bergamo.


Mi unisco anche io, nessuno tra Milano e Sicilia.
Anzi solo 2 ma: 1 un mio conoscente (barbiere) che è stato ricoverato ma non grave e 2 lo zio della mia compagna, 75 anni cardiopatico a livello esagerato, pieno di problemi che se l’è vista brutta ma non è manco andato in terapia intensiva.


----------



## Gas (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel senso che il governo ci vuole mettere gli uni contro gli altri.
> Io non lo accetto.
> Io non mi scaglio contro chi ha i suoi motivi per non vaccinarsi, io non emargino i miei fratelli.


Bellissime parole, io faccio come te.

Io sono vaccinato e la mia ragazza no, per me non è assolutamente un problema anzi vivo di prima mano le discriminazioni a cui sono sottoposti (Tra le altre cose a giorni verrà sospesa senza stipendio perchè non è vaccinata).


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Bellissime parole, io faccio come te.
> 
> Io sono vaccinato e la mia ragazza no, per me non è assolutamente un problema anzi vivo di prima mano le discriminazioni a cui sono sottoposti (Tra le altre cose a giorni verrà sospesa senza stipendio perchè non è vaccinata).


Guarda , ne parlavo giusto ieri..
io credo che una coppia divisa su questa posizione se riesce ad andare avanti è qualcosa di incredibile, visto il momento storico.

A me spiace solo a pensarlo che nel 2022 dei nostri fratelli possano essere emarginati.
Boh , per me è mostruoso.
Ed è mostruoso perchè non c'è nessun fine scientifico .


----------



## KingSheva (21 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se volete far impazzire quelli del governo abbracciate i non vaccinati e stategli vicino in tutti i modi possibili e immaginabili.
> 
> Tu mi vuoi far spaccare e io ti faccio schiattare.


dall'1 Febbraio, chi ha due dosi, sarà senza green pass, ed automaticamente sarà un nuovo novax senza diritti, questo processo fascista sarà adottato per ogni dose, ad ogni scadenza del Green Pass, nonostante OMS ed EMA si sono espressi negativamente riguardo i continui booster.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> dall'1 Febbraio, chi ha due dosi, sarà senza green pass, ed automaticamente sarà un nuovo novax senza diritti, questo processo fascista sarà adottato per ogni dose, ad ogni scadenza del Green Pass, nonostante OMS ed EMA si sono espressi negativamente riguardo i continui booster.


La strada è tracciata.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La federazione internisti ospedalieri poco fa lancia l'allarme dopo i risultati di un sondaggio su 14 regioni a inizio settimana.*
> 
> Il presidente Dario Manfellotto:
> 
> ...


Comunque, checche se ne dica, in italia la situazione sta andando bene, tutto aperto praticamente, quindi anche tutte le varie profezie lette qui dentro son state smentite dalla realta. Inutile dire quando ci si azzecca per la legge dei grandi numeri “come ampiamente previsto qui…”… si eran dette tante cose su questo inverno, ma sta passando via liscissimo senza lockdown nonostante qualcuno era stato catastrofico nelle previsioni.….su dai.


----------



## Zenos (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi unisco anche io, nessuno tra Milano e Sicilia.
> Anzi solo 2 ma: 1 un mio conoscente (barbiere) che è stato ricoverato ma non grave e 2 lo zio della mia compagna, 75 anni cardiopatico a livello esagerato, pieno di problemi che se l’è vista brutta ma non è manco andato in terapia intensiva.


Puglia,tutti i miei conoscenti che sono risultati positivi nelle ultime 2 settimane (compresa mia nonna 85 anni)sono stati asintomatici o hanno avuto una leggera influenza (erano tutti vaccinati con almeno 2 dosi). Solo una mia zia non vaccinata è stata una settimana a letto ma adesso si è ripresa alla grande.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Puglia,tutti i miei conoscenti che sono risultati positivi nelle ultime 2 settimane (compresa mia nonna 85 anni)sono stati asintomatici o hanno avuto una leggera influenza (erano tutti vaccinati con almeno 2 dosi). Solo una mia zia non vaccinata è stata una settimana a letto ma adesso si è ripresa alla grande.


Anche qui stessa situazione, il vaccino ha protetto le chiappe a tanta gente, inutile negarlo.
comunque, beati chi ora se lo son preso super soft, terza dose scampata.


----------



## sunburn (23 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nel senso che il governo ci vuole mettere gli uni contro gli altri.
> Io non lo accetto.
> Io non mi scaglio contro chi ha i suoi motivi per non vaccinarsi, io non emargino i miei fratelli.


Se c’è un incendio io solidarizzo e scendo in campo con chi prova a spegnerlo, non con chi se ne sta col birillo in mano perché non crede che l’acqua possa spegnere il fuoco. Che non vuol dire che voglia rappresaglie o punizioni verso chi se n’è fregato dell’incendio, eh.
Ma, piaccia o non piaccia, nei libri di storia si parlerà di chi ha provato a fare qualcosa e chi non ha fatto nulla e il giudizio di condanna per i secondi sarà unanime: “la Storia non ha nascondigli, la Storia dà torto o dà ragione”.

Detto questo, da fautore dell’obbligo vaccinale dal principio(tolto il dente, tolto il dolore), adesso non condivido la stretta sui non vaccinati perché ormai mi sembra inutile: tra vaccinati e non vaccinati siamo a una percentuale di popolazione tale da poter terminare la fase epidemica ed entrare in quella endemica.
Se questa percentuale non è sufficiente, non saranno certo un paio di milioni in più di persone vaccinate a cambiare la situazione. Quindi l’accanimento diventa una questione ideologica che, al momento, ha poco a che fare con la tutela della collettività, cioè con l’unico bene per il quale è accettabile, entro certi limiti, l’imposizione al singolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se c’è un incendio io solidarizzo e scendo in campo con chi prova a spegnerlo, non con chi se ne sta col birillo in mano perché non crede che l’acqua possa spegnere il fuoco. Che non vuol dire che voglia rappresaglie o punizioni verso chi se n’è fregato dell’incendio, eh.
> Ma, piaccia o non piaccia, nei libri di storia si parlerà di chi ha provato a fare qualcosa e chi non ha fatto nulla e il giudizio di condanna per i secondi sarà unanime: “la Storia non ha nascondigli, la Storia dà torto o dà ragione”.
> 
> Detto questo, da fautore dell’obbligo vaccinale dal principio(tolto il dente, tolto il dolore), adesso non condivido la stretta sui non vaccinati perché ormai mi sembra inutile: tra vaccinati e non vaccinati siamo a una percentuale di popolazione tale da poter terminare la fase epidemica ed entrare in quella endemica.
> Se questa percentuale non è sufficiente, non saranno certo un paio di milioni in più di persone vaccinate a cambiare la situazione. Quindi l’accanimento diventa una questione ideologica che, al momento, ha poco a che fare con la tutela della collettività, cioè con l’unico bene per il quale è accettabile, entro certi limiti, l’imposizione al singolo.


Splendide parole ma ne ero certo quale fosse il tuo pensiero.


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque, checche se ne dica, in italia la situazione sta andando bene, tutto aperto praticamente, quindi anche tutte le varie profezie lette qui dentro son state smentite dalla realta. Inutile dire quando ci si azzecca per la legge dei grandi numeri “come ampiamente previsto qui…”… si eran dette tante cose su questo inverno, ma sta passando via liscissimo senza lockdown nonostante qualcuno era stato catastrofico nelle previsioni.….su dai.


guarda che lo scopo non è tenere aperto fisicamente un'attività ma tornare al pre-covid, peraltro già prima c'erano problemi ma lasciamo perdere ora, anzi ciò che dici è esattamente peggiore di quello paventato perchè tu apri e non ricevi nulla dallo stato ma senza avere il fatturato di prima: in pratica costi fissi e guadagni ridotti drasticamente rispetto al 2019
le tue parole sono le stesse di certi politici che sbandierano "tutto aperto", anche se per inciso non è neanche vero che si possa fare tutto come prima ma ormai tempo perso perchè il ritornello depensante è acquisito, e non fanno i conti con la quotidianità
paradossalmente, per quanto ripugnante e sbagliato, sarebbe meglio un lockdown stop&go e mesi di assenza totale restrizioni rispetto al limbo di trincea covid in cui siamo imbevuti che porta alla stagnazione
esattamente ciò che hanno fatto vari paesi Est Europa pagando nel momento peggiore per alcune settimane ma per il resto buona parte dell'anno hanno vissuto meglio di noi


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se c’è un incendio io solidarizzo e scendo in campo con chi prova a spegnerlo, non con chi se ne sta col birillo in mano perché non crede che l’acqua possa spegnere il fuoco. Che non vuol dire che voglia rappresaglie o punizioni verso chi se n’è fregato dell’incendio, eh.
> Ma, piaccia o non piaccia, nei libri di storia si parlerà di chi ha provato a fare qualcosa e chi non ha fatto nulla e il giudizio di condanna per i secondi sarà unanime: “la Storia non ha nascondigli, la Storia dà torto o dà ragione”.


non c'è bisogno di aspettare la storia per ciò che scrivi, è già chiaro in questo momento
hai più morti e ricoveri in proporzione di paesi che non hanno fatto restizioni per nulla o quasi
hai meno vaccinati di certi paesi che non hanno il green pass, quindi è falso che servisse per forza come stimolo alla massa
un totale fallimento rispetto all'approccio del "rigorismo sanitario" nei parametri più importanti

potrei citarti decine di affermazioni fatte qui senza attinenza con la realtà, per esempio oggi in Portogallo si vota in due fine settimana di pieno inverno per non far accalcare la gente quindi non è vero che votare in pandemia sia da evitare per quanto possibile
così come hanno votato in tanti paesi, non solo per naturale scadenza come ripetevano gli stolti un anno orsono
non è necessario far ammucchiate per non votare, serve a loro per restare là solamente

semmai la storia e la futura generazione chiederanno il conto del silenzio sull'origine con annessa diffusione
hai dimenticato un "piccolo" dettaglio: l'incendio è doloso, non è stato un fulmine o un vulcano ma qualcuno che armeggiava con il fiammifero e non una volta per imperizia ma sistematicamente anche in questi due anni


----------



## gabri65 (23 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se c’è un incendio io solidarizzo e scendo in campo con chi prova a spegnerlo, non con chi se ne sta col birillo in mano perché non crede che l’acqua possa spegnere il fuoco. Che non vuol dire che voglia rappresaglie o punizioni verso chi se n’è fregato dell’incendio, eh.
> Ma, piaccia o non piaccia, nei libri di storia si parlerà di chi ha provato a fare qualcosa e chi non ha fatto nulla e il giudizio di condanna per i secondi sarà unanime: “la Storia non ha nascondigli, la Storia dà torto o dà ragione”.
> 
> Detto questo, da fautore dell’obbligo vaccinale dal principio(tolto il dente, tolto il dolore), adesso non condivido la stretta sui non vaccinati perché ormai mi sembra inutile: tra vaccinati e non vaccinati siamo a una percentuale di popolazione tale da poter terminare la fase epidemica ed entrare in quella endemica.
> Se questa percentuale non è sufficiente, non saranno certo un paio di milioni in più di persone vaccinate a cambiare la situazione. Quindi l’accanimento diventa una questione ideologica che, al momento, ha poco a che fare con la tutela della collettività, cioè con l’unico bene per il quale è accettabile, entro certi limiti, l’imposizione al singolo.



Beh, io sono sceso in campo e ho provato a dare una mano, cosa che tra l'altro mi sta costando oltre due anni di non vita.

Detto questo, non solidarizzo per niente con gli altri che erano insieme a me, anzi.

Perché mi sono ritrovato in mezzo a gente che urlava di spengere l'incendio e intralciava, oltre a passare il tempo a bestemmiare con quegli rimasti fermi, e le secchiate d'acqua, erano più quelle tirate di fuori che quelle che andavano a segno. Inveire e buttare acqua a caso non vuol dire aiutare.

Non è stata una bella esperienza, Storia o non Storia. E lasciamo perdere altre considerazioni, tipo trovare chi ha appiccato gli incendi invece di rifarsela con chi se ne è stato buono.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> guarda che lo scopo non è tenere aperto fisicamente un'attività ma tornare al pre-covid, peraltro già prima c'erano problemi ma lasciamo perdere ora, anzi ciò che dici è esattamente peggiore di quello paventato perchè tu apri e non ricevi nulla dallo stato ma senza avere il fatturato di prima: in pratica costi fissi e guadagni ridotti drasticamente rispetto al 2019
> le tue parole sono le stesse di certi politici che sbandierano "tutto aperto", anche se per inciso non è neanche vero che si possa fare tutto come prima ma ormai tempo perso perchè il ritornello depensante è acquisito, e non fanno i conti con la quotidianità
> paradossalmente, per quanto ripugnante e sbagliato, sarebbe meglio un lockdown stop&go e mesi di assenza totale restrizioni rispetto al limbo di trincea covid in cui siamo imbevuti che porta alla stagnazione
> esattamente ciò che hanno fatto vari paesi Est Europa pagando nel momento peggiore per alcune settimane ma per il resto buona parte dell'anno hanno vissuto meglio di noi


Tanto per dire Sturbucks e dico starbucks ha chiuso 2 punti vendita a Milano perché sta pandemia li ha devastati.
Ma si siamo come nel 2019, basta crederci: se lo dici tante volte poi forse si avvera


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La federazione internisti ospedalieri poco fa lancia l'allarme dopo i risultati di un sondaggio su 14 regioni a inizio settimana.*
> 
> Il presidente Dario Manfellotto:
> 
> ...


Se leggete i report quotidiani la situazione è tutto fuorché drammatica. La curva delle terapie intensive è stabile da una settimana e sembra pronta a scendere da un giorno all'altro. Gli altri dati sono inutili a mio avviso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2022)

alla fine me lo sono preso anche io sto covid. Mercoledì un pò di mal di testa e gola e subito positivo al tampone. Completamente asintomatico da giovedì ad oggi.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> alla fine me lo sono preso anche io sto covid. Mercoledì un pò di mal di testa e gola e subito positivo al tampone. Completamente asintomatico da giovedì ad oggi.



Io boh, contatti ultra stretti con persona positiva, ho fatto un test casalingo ieri a distanza di 5 giorni ed ero negativo

Sintomi zero... mah

Meglio cosi per carità.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> guarda che lo scopo non è tenere aperto fisicamente un'attività ma tornare al pre-covid, peraltro già prima c'erano problemi ma lasciamo perdere ora, anzi ciò che dici è esattamente peggiore di quello paventato perchè tu apri e non ricevi nulla dallo stato ma senza avere il fatturato di prima: in pratica costi fissi e guadagni ridotti drasticamente rispetto al 2019
> le tue parole sono le stesse di certi politici che sbandierano "tutto aperto", anche se per inciso non è neanche vero che si possa fare tutto come prima ma ormai tempo perso perchè il ritornello depensante è acquisito, e non fanno i conti con la quotidianità
> paradossalmente, per quanto ripugnante e sbagliato, sarebbe meglio un lockdown stop&go e mesi di assenza totale restrizioni rispetto al limbo di trincea covid in cui siamo imbevuti che porta alla stagnazione
> esattamente ciò che hanno fatto vari paesi Est Europa pagando nel momento peggiore per alcune settimane ma per il resto buona parte dell'anno hanno vissuto meglio di noi


Bah io non sono d'accordo

Le attivita stanno lavorando. È tutto aperto. I fatturati stan salendo di nuovo. Sta andando bene la situazione, non inventiamoci catastrofismi.

Se poi ce un calo fisiologico di clientela dovuto prevalentemente alla paura che la gente ha di una pandemia poco ci si puo fare, i miracoli non li fa nessuno.


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bah io non sono d'accordo
> 
> Le attivita stanno lavorando. È tutto aperto. I fatturati stan salendo di nuovo. Sta andando bene la situazione, non inventiamoci catastrofismi.
> 
> Se poi ce un calo fisiologico di clientela dovuto prevalentemente alla paura che la gente ha di una pandemia poco ci si puo fare, i miracoli non li fa nessuno.


ma quando mai ?
le associazioni di categoria parlano di calo di fatturato e da Omicron ancora peggio, tante aziende sono chiuse
ci sono città deserte la sera nei centri storici, in provincia anche peggio, i turisti sono infimi nei numeri

la situazione è nefasta, tranne per chi lucra sul covid e qualche attività di nicchia

la paura è indotta soprattutto, non è che gli italiani sono più paurosi degli svedesi


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bah io non sono d'accordo
> 
> Le attivita stanno lavorando. È tutto aperto. I fatturati stan salendo di nuovo. Sta andando bene la situazione, non inventiamoci catastrofismi.
> 
> Se poi ce un calo fisiologico di clientela dovuto prevalentemente alla paura che la gente ha di una pandemia poco ci si puo fare, i miracoli non li fa nessuno.


Ma infatti... Per i vaccinati zero vincoli tranne quello della mascherina...Devo capire ancora quali attentati alla libertà stanno compiendo i governanti.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto il Covid ad Agosto 2021 (prima dell'arrivo della Omicron), ero vaccinato due dosi, un giorno febbre blanda, due giorni di spossatezza e per una settimana non sentivo odori.
> La mia ragazza ovviamente se l'è fatto anche lei in Agosto, lei non è vaccinata ha avuto gli stessi sintomi miei solo niente febbre, la spossatezza le è durata un paio di giorni in più e la mancanza di olfatto le è durata un paio di giorni in meno.
> Ovviamente siamo in una fascia d'età (40 circa) dove quasi nessuno ha sintomi gravi, ne con ne senza vaccino.


Io e la mia compagna tutti e due sui 30 anni 0 vaccini abbiamo avuto più o meno gli stessi sintomi... pari ad una influenza blanda... anzi a ricordo sono stato peggio anni fa con la classica influenzale... vomito e febbre...
alcuni conoscenti che si sono vaxati ci bombardano su whatsapp per avere un riscontro... e si sorprendono sempre nel sapere che non sia successo niente di grave...visto che noi non abbiamo preso nemmeno una dose di vaccino..

ora lunedi rientro a lavoro mi farò grasse risate con i miei colleghi d'ufficio tutti con 3 dose e io l'unico senza


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ma quando mai ?
> le associazioni di categoria parlano di calo di fatturato e da Omicron ancora peggio, tante aziende sono chiuse
> ci sono città deserte la sera nei centri storici, in provincia anche peggio, i turisti sono infimi nei numeri
> 
> ...


Se tutto e aperto, ma la gente decide di non viaggiare per n motivi suoi (in questo caso un timore di contrarre una malattia), non vedo proprio di che ci si possa lamentare. La gente potrebbe venire nella tua attivita ma non ci viene per scelta libera, se hai 100 posti a disposizione ma ne vengono occupati 70, i 30 che non son venuti han scelto loro autonomamente di non venirci, fa parte, almeno questo, del rischio d’impresa? Che la propria attivita possa non essere frequentata a discrezione dei clienti? 
la situazione per la maggior parte delle attivita sta andando bene, potrebbe andar meglio ma si e ripresa tranquillamente, basta girare un po per rendersene conto che la gente esce e spende. Se poi il turismo e calato durante una pandemia, mi sembra la cosa piu normale del mondo, è fisiologico. Calerebbe anche in caso di altri tipi di eventi: climatici, socio politici, oltre a quelli sanitari. È il rischio d’impresa di quel settore, ogni settore ha criticita e rischi.
Se la tua attivita venisse invece chiusa allora ti darei ragione. 
Ma non sta avvenendo nessun lockdown o chiusura massiva, nonostante gran parte di voi l’aveva “predetto”, basta con sti catastrofismi.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io e la mia compagna tutti e due sui 30 anni 0 vaccini abbiamo avuto più o meno gli stessi sintomi... pari ad una influenza blanda... anzi a ricordo sono stato peggio anni fa con la classica influenzale... vomito e febbre...
> alcuni conoscenti che si sono vaxati ci bombardano su whatsapp per avere un riscontro... e si sorprendono sempre nel sapere che non sia successo niente di grave...visto che noi non abbiamo preso nemmeno una dose di vaccino..
> 
> ora lunedi rientro a lavoro mi farò grasse risate con i miei colleghi d'ufficio tutti con 3 dose e io l'unico senza


Beato te, ti basta poco per far “grasse risate”…
I vaccini han contribuito a migliorare la situazione, aver “scampato” le somministrazioni avendone ottenuto i vantaggi (lockdown evitati), mi pare piu una furberia che altro. Lasciare gli altri “sacrificarsi” e aspettare di vederne i pro.
Alla fine, non chi non si e vaccinato lo ha fatto perche haa avuto paura piu degli altri di farlo e delle eventuali conseguenze, mica in quanto genio alla Einstein.


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Se tutto e aperto, ma la gente decide di non viaggiare per n motivi suoi (in questo caso un timore di contrarre una malattia), non vedo proprio di che ci si possa lamentare. La gente potrebbe venire nella tua attivita ma non ci viene per scelta libera, se hai 100 posti a disposizione ma ne vengono occupati 70, i 30 che non son venuti han scelto loro autonomamente di non venirci, fa parte, almeno questo, del rischio d’impresa? Che la propria attivita possa non essere frequentata a discrezione dei clienti?
> la situazione per la maggior parte delle attivita sta andando bene, potrebbe andar meglio ma si e ripresa tranquillamente, basta girare un po per rendersene conto che la gente esce e spende. Se poi il turismo e calato durante una pandemia, mi sembra la cosa piu normale del mondo, è fisiologico. Calerebbe anche in caso di altri tipi di eventi: climatici, socio politici, oltre a quelli sanitari. È il rischio d’impresa di quel settore, ogni settore ha criticita e rischi.
> Se la tua attivita venisse invece chiusa allora ti darei ragione.
> Ma non sta avvenendo nessun lockdown o chiusura massiva, nonostante gran parte di voi l’aveva “predetto”, basta con sti catastrofismi.


cosa c'entra il rischio d'impresa con una pandemia ?
quando fai l'imprenditore edile metti in conto il maremoto in zone mai interessate da secoli ?
butti parole così a caso

proprio perchè basta andare in giro mi accorgo ad ogni marciapiede che ci sono "affittasi" o "vendesi" con negozi che spariscono ogni settimana, nelle zone industriali ci sono buchi di chi non ha più riaperto e chi ha riaperto si è indebitato con le banche
quando vado la sera in certi posti sembra quasi lockdown autonomo.

esce e spende a comprare gli alimentari, prodotti per la persona e casalinghi, qualche vestito o regalo ma niente di più
si acquista molto più su internet che nelle attività fisiche sui territori
non ci sono investimenti importanti, perchè siamo nell'incertezza e gli stessi esperti ti dicono che nel prossimo autunno ci sarà di nuovo il problema

non c'è stata la chiusura massiva perchè non avevano i soldi per i ristori, già insufficienti all'epoca, non perchè non ci fossero gli estremi tanto che leggi pubblicamente che gli esperti la consigliavano (hai già commentato il thread di Ricciardi, ad esempio).
altrove l'hanno fatta, anche con molti vaccinati, come minimo per alcune settimane o un mese
tu rinfacci che non sia accaduto perchè non hanno i soldi contrariamente all'Olanda e ad altri paesi ?
contento tu di queste soddisfazioni...dopo due anni siamo arrivati all'economia anteposta alla situazione sanitaria


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ecco, anche io contesto la reale gravita della cosa.
> Ho quasi paura a dirlo perchè se ti azzardi a dirlo sembri un visionario. Per questo chiedo a voi, perché io faccio fatica ad avere un riscontro fra quel che sento dai mezzi d'informazione e quel che vedo con i miei occhi. Io abito a 20 km da Bergamo.


Nemmeno nel periodo quello tosto per Bergamo, nel 2020, hai saputo di conoscenti che se la sono vista brutta col covid? Chiedo per curiosità.
Ora la malattia è molto ma molto più blanda nella quasi totalità dei casi, soprattutto con vaccino ma so di gente che anche senza vaccino ha avuto poca roba. Questo al di là dei deliri criminali di Ricciardi e Speranza.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Beato te, ti basta poco per far “grasse risate”…
> I vaccini han contribuito a migliorare la situazione, aver “scampato” le somministrazioni avendone ottenuto i vantaggi (lockdown evitati), mi pare piu una furberia che altro. Lasciare gli altri “sacrificarsi” e aspettare di vederne i pro.
> Alla fine, non chi non si e vaccinato lo ha fatto perche haa avuto paura piu degli altri di farlo e delle eventuali conseguenze, mica in quanto genio alla Einstein.



Mi spiace che tu ti sia infilato non so quanti dosi per il bene comune... per favore continua pure a farlo... si vedono i risultati infatti con 90%+ di popolazione vaccinata si vive meglio di prima     

si mi basta poco per farmi grasse risate, perchè? le varianti ci sono state anche in paesi dove non hanno messo lockdown continuii, e non hanno costretto la gente alla segregazione... e all'obbligo del santificato siero ( e hanno avuto lo stesso tasso di morti ) ...mi parli di sacrifici? io ho sacrificato la mia vita sociale per 2 anni per scampare ad un trattamento sanitario coercitivo sperimentale... E PER LOTTARE PER I MIEI DIRITTI
Quindi tacciati per favore che nessuno ti ha chiesto di scarificarti al posto mio... a me di quello che ti infili su per il corpo non mi interessa sono affari tuoi...

ma ad oggi 2022 non sembra cambiato nulla i negozi continuano a rimanere chiusi la forza lavoro della classe media ne perisce e le multinazionali mondiali continuano a guadagnare più di prima. *Ma va tutto bene e i vaccini hanno salvato l'ITALIA!! GRAZIE ALLA STRATEGIA VACCINALE ( ALL-IN ) abbiamo meno diritti di prima, i colori delle regioni di prima e le chiusure di prima...al 2022 complimenti fantastico!!!*

Gioite gente gioite per il greenpass!! e tachipirina e vigile attesa!!!

per favore basta prenderci per il culo


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> cosa c'entra il rischio d'impresa con una pandemia ?
> quando fai l'imprenditore edile metti in conto il maremoto in zone mai interessate da secoli ?
> butti parole così a caso
> 
> ...


La tua opinione è questa, ma non permetterti di dire ad altri che parlano a vanvera. Che tra l’altro di seguaci delle tue opinioni non ne vedo poi cosi troppi.
Io, per lavoro, giro l italia e mi guardo in giro e deduco cose che ho detto. Non e tutto rosa e fiori ma non e assolutamente “nefasta” come tu dici.
Che il turismo mondiale abbia come rischio inprenditoriale ebola,peste,aviaria, pandemie ribadisco che a mio avviso è cosi. Cosi come eventi socio-politici,climatici (eruzioni vulcaniche?) come quella alle canarie, ha ridotto sicuramente l’afflusso del turismo, che facciamo piangiamo e diamo la colpa al vulcano che si e svegliato? Dai su.
I negozi e le attivita di paese si svuotano mentee si riempiono centri commerciali e aumenta la spesa online? E brutto ma e da decenni che si va in questa direzione, cosi gira il mondo.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ma quando mai ?
> le associazioni di categoria parlano di calo di fatturato e da Omicron ancora peggio, tante aziende sono chiuse
> ci sono città deserte la sera nei centri storici, in provincia anche peggio, i turisti sono infimi nei numeri
> 
> ...


ma lascia perdere sta gente... sono quelli che guardano i programmi della Merlino dove dice che va tutto bene ( come il meme del cane che prende il tè in una stanza che va a fuoco ) e il greenpass è uno strumento rivoluzionario e che in Italia adesso si vive meglio di prima


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> La tua opinione è questa, ma non permetterti di dire ad altri che parlano a vanvera. Che tra l’altro di seguaci delle tue opinioni non ne vedo poi cosi troppi.
> Io, per lavoro, giro l italia e mi guardo in giro e deduco cose che ho detto. Non e tutto rosa e fiori ma non e assolutamente “nefasta” come tu dici.
> Che il turismo mondiale abbia come rischio inprenditoriale ebola,peste,aviaria, pandemie ribadisco che a mio avviso è cosi. Cosi come eventi socio-politici,climatici (eruzioni vulcaniche?) come quella alle canarie, ha ridotto sicuramente l’afflusso del turismo, che facciamo piangiamo e diamo la colpa al vulcano che si e svegliato? Dai su.


veramente sei tu che da mesi appari ogni tanto per dire che tutto sommato stiamo bene, poi quando si fa notare qualche negatività hai già la risposta preconfenzionata "nessuno può fare miracoli" come appunto hai fatto anche prima senza badare all'originalità, e che sostieni gli altri parlino a vanvera ("non inventiamo catastrofismi" per esempio) come se ci venisse qualcosa in tasca

io non mi faccio trascinare dagli eventi, sono consapevole che senza i nuovi ingressi al governo ci sarebbero state maggiori restrizioni come nel Conte bis
il centro-destra ha barattato meno restrizioni con la cessione su altri temi non secondari nella democrazia italiana.
non mi sembra un affarone...

forse hai ancora in mente la valle bergamasca primavera 2020 e quindi ora ti sembra di navigare con il vento in poppa con il peggio passato
altrove non c'è stata quell'esperienza, per cui non è da lì che si parte per la ripresa e la risalita

sono più volte che gli imprenditori vengono illusi che sia finita e non è così, l'ottimismo è già morto e sepolto più volte insomma per cui ora lascia spazio al realismo con le persone che non si fidano

infine, non mi riferivo solo al turismo quando rispondevo al rischio di impresa
sono anche gli italiani stessi ad autolimitarsi in determinate attività e spese, non sono i turisti

ci sono gli eventi di cui parli tu, ma anche misure della politica che vedo dimentichi facilmente
sia in ingresso, infatti gli italiani potevano e possono ancora andare in vari paesi senza fare neanche un test covid pur privi del green pass, sia nelle attività di permanenza nel paese di arrivo dove non ci sono restrizioni
mi sembra ovvio che questa incida ed altrettanto chiaro che più crei rogne meno gente accorre, tu parli solo di natura
i turisti vengono e restano meno in Italia non per certe misure politiche ma per il nemico covid solamente, sostieni


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io e la mia compagna tutti e due sui 30 anni 0 vaccini abbiamo avuto più o meno gli stessi sintomi... pari ad una influenza blanda... anzi a ricordo sono stato peggio anni fa con la classica influenzale... vomito e febbre...
> alcuni conoscenti che si sono vaxati ci bombardano su whatsapp per avere un riscontro... e si sorprendono sempre nel sapere che non sia successo niente di grave...visto che noi non abbiamo preso nemmeno una dose di vaccino..
> 
> ora lunedi rientro a lavoro mi farò grasse risate con i miei colleghi d'ufficio tutti con 3 dose e io l'unico senza


Grasse risate?
Bravo, peccato che come te non le potrà fare la povera ragazza di 28 anni di Aprilia, deceduta ieri in stato avanzato di gravidanza in terapia intensiva e non vaccinata, col bambino fatto nascere precocemente che non conoscerà mai sua madre.
È incredibile la mancanza di rispetto e la strafottenza che avete nei riguardi di chi ha fatto la scelta diversa dalla vostra.
Dovresti invece essere contento di averlo contratto in forma lieve, senza per questo prendere per il culo chi ha deciso diversamente.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Grasse risate?
> Bravo, peccato che come te non le potrà fare la povera ragazza di 28 anni di Aprilia, deceduta ieri in stato avanzato di gravidanza in terapia intensiva e non vaccinata, col bambino fatto nascere precocemente che non conoscerà mai sua madre.
> È incredibile la mancanza di rispetto e la strafottenza che avete nei riguardi di chi ha fatto la scelta diversa dalla vostra.
> Dovresti invece essere contento di averlo contratto in forma lieve, senza per questo prendere per il culo chi ha deciso diversamente.



Avete rotto gli zibitei con sti discorsi... Non esiste la morte 0...ci sono stati anche casi di donne in gravidanza che si sono vaccinate e hanno avuto un aborto, quindi ?? Oppure la donna che ha perso il figlio perché non l'hanno fatta entrare in ospedale... Quindi ???

Cosa vuoi rinchiudere l'intera popolazione in una camera bianca per pazzi così nessuno muore ??

Si continuo a farmele le GRASSE risate, voi ipocondriaci.. avete mandato a malora il paese.. bravi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Avete rotto gli zibitei con sti discorsi... Non esiste la morte 0...ci sono stati anche casi di donne in gravidanza che si sono vaccinate e hanno avuto un aborto, quindi ??



La cosa che fa riflettere è che ogni volta se ne esce qualcuno con rispetto per le decisioni degli altri... E' da mesi che ogni giorno si martella con violenza contro chi ha fatto una scelta diversa dagli altri, si leggono insulti velati e non di tutti i tipi da ogni parte, su ogni media, ma ehi, appena provi a rispondere, quello che non rispetta le decisioni altrui sei tu, quello arrogante sei tu, quello strafottente che non pensa agli altri sei tu.

Come detto in un altro topic, ti riempono di sberle dalla mattina alla sera, te ne stai per i cavoli tuoi, ma e dai e dai e dai, una sberla ogni tanto la dai anche tu e in quel momento scattano tutti sull'attenti indignati, "ma come ti permetti????????? Brutto arrogante e schifoso, rispetta le decisioni degli altri!!!! "


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Grasse risate?
> Bravo, peccato che come te non le potrà fare la povera ragazza di 28 anni di Aprilia, deceduta ieri in stato avanzato di gravidanza in terapia intensiva e non vaccinata, col bambino fatto nascere precocemente che non conoscerà mai sua madre.
> È incredibile la mancanza di rispetto e la strafottenza che avete nei riguardi di chi ha fatto la scelta diversa dalla vostra.
> Dovresti invece essere contento di averlo contratto in forma lieve, senza per questo prendere per il culo chi ha deciso diversamente.


l'immortalità non si può raggiungere, direi anche per fortuna, si moriva prima del covid e si muore oggi.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Comunque, checche se ne dica, in italia la situazione sta andando bene, tutto aperto praticamente, quindi anche tutte le varie profezie lette qui dentro son state smentite dalla realta. Inutile dire quando ci si azzecca per la legge dei grandi numeri “come ampiamente previsto qui…”… si eran dette tante cose su questo inverno, ma sta passando via liscissimo senza lockdown nonostante qualcuno era stato catastrofico nelle previsioni.….su dai.



articolo 3 costituzione
Tutti i cittadini *muniti di green pass *hanno pari dignità sociale e sono eguali davanti alla legge, senza distinzione di sesso, di razza, di lingua, di religione, di opinioni politiche, di condizioni personali e sociali.

articolo 4
La Repubblica riconosce a tutti i cittadini *muniti di green pass* il diritto al lavoro e promuove le condizioni che rendano effettivo questo diritto. Ogni cittadino ha il dovere di svolgere, secondo le proprie possibilità e la propria scelta, un'attività o una funzione che concorra al progresso materiale o spirituale della società.

Tu credi davvero che le cose stiano andando bene a livello sociale e democratico ?

Se le cose vanno bene abolire la tessera fascista e lo stato d' emergenza.


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Avete rotto gli zibitei con sti discorsi... Non esiste la morte 0...ci sono stati anche casi di donne in gravidanza che si sono vaccinate e hanno avuto un aborto, quindi ?? Oppure la donna che ha perso il figlio perché non l'hanno fatta entrare in ospedale... Quindi ???
> 
> Cosa vuoi rinchiudere l'intera popolazione in una camera bianca per pazzi così nessuno muore ??
> 
> Si continuo a farmele le GRASSE risate, voi ipocondriaci.. avete mandato a malora il paese.. bravi


Fai quello che credi a me non interessa, spero solo che i tuoi colleghi, se davvero gli riderai in faccia, abbiano le palle per sputarti in un occhio.
Quanto all'ipocondriasi, ho il sospetto che tu non sappia nemmeno di cosa stai parlando.
Non che mi aspettassi di meglio del resto, da certe teste.


----------



## Gas (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno nel periodo quello tosto per Bergamo, nel 2020, hai saputo di conoscenti che se la sono vista brutta col covid? Chiedo per curiosità.
> Ora la malattia è molto ma molto più blanda nella quasi totalità dei casi, soprattutto con vaccino ma so di gente che anche senza vaccino ha avuto poca roba. Questo al di là dei deliri criminali di Ricciardi e Speranza.



No, non ho nessun conoscente diretto che se la sia vista brutta per Covid dall'inizio a ora.
Ho sentito solo indirettamente di una persona che era stata ricoverata proprio all'inizio ma è guarita. Il padre di una persona che conosco invece è mancato per tumore nelle prime fasi della pandemia, mi è stato detto che non hanno potuto ricoverarlo per via della situazione Covid.
Per completezza d'informazioni, sono di Milano e quasi tutte le mie amicizie sono lì, conosco poche persone di Bergamo.


----------



## Gas (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io e la mia compagna tutti e due sui 30 anni 0 vaccini abbiamo avuto più o meno gli stessi sintomi... pari ad una influenza blanda... anzi a ricordo sono stato peggio anni fa con la classica influenzale... vomito e febbre...
> alcuni conoscenti che si sono vaxati ci bombardano su whatsapp per avere un riscontro... e si sorprendono sempre nel sapere che non sia successo niente di grave...visto che noi non abbiamo preso nemmeno una dose di vaccino..
> 
> ora lunedi rientro a lavoro mi farò grasse risate con i miei colleghi d'ufficio tutti con 3 dose e io l'unico senza


Sai che è successa una cosa simile anche a me?
Quando avevo preso il covid ad Agosto (praticamente quasi senza sintomi), molti mi chiedevano come stavo ed erano quasi infastiditi quando dicevo che stavo benissimo. Un misto fra incredulità (letteralmente, nel senso che non mi volevano credere) e fastidio (se avevo il covid dovevo per forza stare malissimo secondo loro, saltavano i loro schemi mentali).


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2022)

Cmq il degrado più grande è vantarsi di non essersi vaccinato... Na roba brutta proprio. Come se a un vaccinato fregasse qualcosa se ti vai al pronto soccorso o meno.


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> l'immortalità non si può raggiungere, direi anche per fortuna, si moriva prima del covid e si muore oggi.


Lapalissiano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sai che è successa una cosa simile anche a me?
> Quando avevo preso il covid ad Agosto (praticamente quasi senza sintomi), molti mi chiedevano come stavo ed erano quasi infastiditi quando dicevo che stavo benissimo. Un misto fra incredulità (letteralmente, nel senso che non mi volevano credere) e fastidio (se avevo il covid dovevo per forza stare malissimo secondo loro, saltavano i loro schemi mentali).



E' palese la cosa, si tocca proprio con mano che da fastidio, si nota anche qua. Devi averlo preso per forza in forma lieve ed essere stato fortunato, altrimenti eri già nella bara!  Lo stesso discorso però non vale al contrario, se sei vaccinato e hai sintomi lievi è per forza merito del vaccino, li non sei fortunato.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' palese la cosa, si tocca proprio con mano che da fastidio, si nota anche qua. Devi averlo preso per forza in forma lieve ed essere stato fortunato, altrimenti eri già nella bara!  Lo stesso discorso però non vale al contrario, se sei vaccinato e hai sintomi lievi è per forza merito del vaccino, li non sei fortunato.


ma di cosa stiamo parlando, anche prima dei vaccini nel 95% dei casi testati, si avevano 0 sintomi o sintomi lievi.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io e la mia compagna tutti e due sui 30 anni 0 vaccini abbiamo avuto più o meno gli stessi sintomi... pari ad una influenza blanda... anzi a ricordo sono stato peggio anni fa con la classica influenzale... vomito e febbre...
> alcuni conoscenti che si sono vaxati ci bombardano su whatsapp per avere un riscontro... e si sorprendono sempre nel sapere che non sia successo niente di grave...visto che noi non abbiamo preso nemmeno una dose di vaccino..
> 
> ora lunedi rientro a lavoro mi farò grasse risate con i miei colleghi d'ufficio tutti con 3 dose e io l'unico senza





Gas ha scritto:


> Sai che è successa una cosa simile anche a me?
> Quando avevo preso il covid ad Agosto (praticamente quasi senza sintomi), molti mi chiedevano come stavo ed erano quasi infastiditi quando dicevo che stavo benissimo. Un misto fra incredulità (letteralmente, nel senso che non mi volevano credere) e fastidio (se avevo il covid dovevo per forza stare malissimo secondo loro, saltavano i loro schemi mentali).



Se posso permettermi di intervenire.

Per me nessuno è dispiaciuto che non abbiate avuto sintomi, anzi sono sicuro del contrario.

Semplicemente, a mio modestissimo avviso, psicologicamente a chi si è vaccinato aiuta sapere che chi non l'ha fatto ha avuto qualche problema in più di loro che si sono sottoposti al "rischio" 

In fondo quasi nessuno di quelli che si è vaccinato l' ha fatto con somma gioia, ma l' ha fatto accollandosi i rischi anche per compensare quelli che questo rischio non se lo sono voluti assumere, ed infatti ha funzionato.

Però insomma , per chiudere, sapere che ne è valsa la pena aiuta a ritenere il proprio """"sacrificio"""" meno pesante.

Chiaro che quando vedi un non-vaccinato stare benissimo, ti viene da pensare: "facevo meglio a farmi i caxxi miei pure io che tanto son giovane"

Ma sicuramente nessuno vorrebbe che un no vax stesse male, ci mancherebbe


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma lascia perdere sta gente... sono quelli che guardano i programmi della Merlino dove dice che va tutto bene ( come il meme del cane che prende il tè in una stanza che va a fuoco ) e il greenpass è uno strumento rivoluzionario e che in Italia adesso si vive meglio di prima


Beviti na tisana che ti vedo agitato… 
Vi siete costruiti un mondo tutto vostro fatto di catastrofi, il mondo la fuori pero sta andando avanti.
Ognuno ha le sue opinioni, comunque, per fortuna è ancora permesso.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Mi spiace che tu ti sia infilato non so quanti dosi per il bene comune... per favore continua pure a farlo... si vedono i risultati infatti con 90%+ di popolazione vaccinata si vive meglio di prima
> 
> si mi basta poco per farmi grasse risate, perchè? le varianti ci sono state anche in paesi dove non hanno messo lockdown continuii, e non hanno costretto la gente alla segregazione... e all'obbligo del santificato siero ( e hanno avuto lo stesso tasso di morti ) ...mi parli di sacrifici? io ho sacrificato la mia vita sociale per 2 anni per scampare ad un trattamento sanitario coercitivo sperimentale... E PER LOTTARE PER I MIEI DIRITTI
> Quindi tacciati per favore che nessuno ti ha chiesto di scarificarti al posto mio... a me di quello che ti infili su per il corpo non mi interessa sono affari tuoi...
> ...


vedi di calmarti anche tu, ma che problemi avete? Keep calm, che la vita va avanti


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Beviti na tisana che ti vedo agitato…
> Vi siete costruiti un mondo tutto vostro fatto di catastrofi, il mondo la fuori pero sta andando avanti.
> Ognuno ha le sue opinioni, comunque, per fortuna è ancora permesso.


il mondo esisteva anche prima dell'umanità, andrà avanti, è logico.


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sai che è successa una cosa simile anche a me?
> Quando avevo preso il covid ad Agosto (praticamente quasi senza sintomi), molti mi chiedevano come stavo ed erano quasi infastiditi quando dicevo che stavo benissimo. Un misto fra incredulità (letteralmente, nel senso che non mi volevano credere) e fastidio (se avevo il covid dovevo per forza stare malissimo secondo loro, saltavano i loro schemi mentali).


sono le cose dette sui mass media ma anche dai medici di famiglia sui vaccini salvifici e la gente ovviamente l'acquisisce come postulato, hanno rimosso completamente che la quasi totalità delle persone era asintomatica o paucisintomatica anche nel 2020 senza vaccini
basta una veloce ricerca per leggerlo, per fortuna non siamo in Cina che cancellano immediatamente da internet, a parte che sia intuitivo

i vaccini hanno aiutato i vecchi e i malati/fragili, in certa misura ma meno del previsto, non tutta la popolazione indistintamente a prescindere delle condizioni di ognuno

e non lo dicono solo sul covid
anche per l'influenza si è dubbiosi su chi prende l'influenza da non vaccinato e la supera senza alcuna fatica a breve.
poi è chiaro che sul covid subentra anche in certi casi l'acredine del singolo, perchè non sono vaccini noti da decenni e una tantum all'anno ma fatti più volte magari con fastidio della persona per cui sentire uno che ottiene lo stesso risultato senza passare da tale modus operandi infastidisce

quello che queste persone non pensano sono i sacrifici fatti nella vita per stare bene
la vita sedentaria e viziosa è più comoda rispetto a chi mangia bene, fa sempre sport, non ha vizi sulla salute, ha una vita attiva.
sono soldi, tempo, fatica, rinunce.
questo non lo contano quando invece è la discriminante fondamentale, tolta l'eccezione che può capitare a tutti, non per il covid ma per tutto e non cibarsi di medicine nella vita


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Sai che è successa una cosa simile anche a me?
> Quando avevo preso il covid ad Agosto (praticamente quasi senza sintomi), molti mi chiedevano come stavo ed erano quasi infastiditi quando dicevo che stavo benissimo. Un misto fra incredulità (letteralmente, nel senso che non mi volevano credere) e fastidio (se avevo il covid dovevo per forza stare malissimo secondo loro, saltavano i loro schemi mentali).



Quello che cercavo di dire ma alcuni non ci arrivano... O fanno finta di non capire.. è come se ai vaxati dia noia il fatto che noi non vaccinati non finiamo in terapia intensiva come detto e descritto dalla propaganda dei Media TV


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> il mondo esisteva anche prima dell'umanità, andrà avanti, è logico.




Chissà i dinosauri come rosicano, poveretti, si sono estinti, ma il mondo è andato avanti uguale


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2022)

Sta variante omicron comunque è un lontano parente del virus originale, che era molto piu pericoloso.

Io ho avuto 2 decessi in famiglia, 3 persone ospedalizzate (tra cui i miei genitori, in bilico verso la intensiva) e tra amici e conoscenti altri 4 morti e una decina di ospedalizzati (5 in TI, di cui appunto i 4 morti).
Stiamo parlando del periodo che va circa da marzo 2020 a marzo 2021, quando il virus "wuhan originale" era ancora prevalente.
In quel periodo, se avete ascoltato i telegiornali, capitava che arrivasse in TI anche gente giovane e senza malattie pregresse (tipo il famoso paziente zero, 38 anni sportivo in forma).

Mi sembra chiaro che per fortuna più di qualcosa sia cambiato.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si parla di stima di PIL -2% su gennaio LOL
> 
> Siamo in ripresa
> 
> Draghi deve scappare prima che arrivi il primo segno meno, così è colpa degli altri


Se c'era Berlusconi, o un qualsiasi altro governo di destra, si sarebbe urlato alla crisi nera con invito in massa dei media del patronato alle dimissioni.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se c'era Berlusconi, o un qualsiasi altro governo di destra, si sarebbe urlato alla crisi nera con invito in massa dei media del patronato alle dimissioni.


Il Berlusconismo è stata un'epoca oscura, dove la finta sinistra attuale ci ha sguazzato, non è una questione politica, non esistono salvatori della patria, purtroppo non c'è via d'uscita.


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sta variante omicron comunque è un lontano parente del virus originale, che era molto piu pericoloso.
> 
> Io ho avuto 2 decessi in famiglia, 3 persone ospedalizzate (tra cui i miei genitori, in bilico verso la intensiva) e tra amici e conoscenti altri 4 morti e una decina di ospedalizzati (5 in TI, di cui appunto i 4 morti).
> Stiamo parlando del periodo che va circa da marzo 2020 a marzo 2021, quando il virus "wuhan originale" era ancora prevalente.
> ...


Mi dispiace sentire queste notizie da parte tua, ti porgo benché in ritardo le condoglianze.
Per quanto mi riguarda, fortunatamente non ho avuto decessi in famiglia, ma un amico ed una cugina finiti intubati, proprio nello stesso periodo a cui fai riferimento.
In particolare il mio amico è stato davvero ad un passo dalla morte, molto probabilmente salvato da una intuizione di uno pneumologo dell'ospedale, che aveva suggerito ai colleghi della TI di coricarlo su un lato, nonostante l'intubazione, per sfruttare meglio l'unica e piccola porzione di un polmone rimasta "attiva", e consentire quindi alla terapia ventilatoria di tenerlo in vita.
La manovra per fortuna ha funzionato, e adesso lui è qui.
Ma non è e non sarà più la stessa persona di prima.
I polmoni hanno subito danni irreversibili, come spesso accade a chi sviluppa la polmonite interstiziale in forma severa.
Ho l'impressione che diversi che qui scrivono in questi disgraziati threads non abbiano minimamente toccato con mano situazioni di questo tipo.
E buon per loro, ci mancherebbe.
Io non auguro a nessuno di subire alcun danno dalla malattia, né tantomeno lutti tra familiari, parenti o amici.
Ma la mancanza di rispetto non la tollero, da qualsiasi parte provenga.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace sentire queste notizie da parte tua, ti porgo benché in ritardo le condoglianze.
> Per quanto mi riguarda, fortunatamente non ho avuto decessi in famiglia, ma un amico ed una cugina finiti intubati, proprio nello stesso periodo a cui fai riferimento.
> In particolare il mio amico è stato davvero ad un passo dalla morte, molto probabilmente salvato da una intuizione di uno pneumologo dell'ospedale, che aveva suggerito ai colleghi della TI di coricarlo su un lato, nonostante l'intubazione, per sfruttare meglio l'unica e piccola porzione di un polmone rimasta "attiva", e consentire quindi alla terapia ventilatoria di tenerlo in vita.
> La manovra per fortuna ha funzionato, e adesso lui è qui.
> ...


Concordo pienamente.
Per dirti, senza andare troppo lontano, mio padre era uno di quelli che "è un raffreddore"
Lo avessi visto quando è tornato a casa. dopo 3 settimane di CPAP.. completamente cambiato idea (e sfido)


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Fai quello che credi a me non interessa, spero solo che i tuoi colleghi, se davvero gli riderai in faccia, abbiano le palle per sputarti in un occhio.
> Quanto all'ipocondriasi, ho il sospetto che tu non sappia nemmeno di cosa stai parlando.
> Non che mi aspettassi di meglio del resto, da certe teste.



Hahahahaahhaahahahah 

La democrazia dei vaxati eccola qui... Non puoi pensarla diversamente da loro

Sembri un bulleto di periferia


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Hahahahaahhaahahahah
> 
> La democrazia dei vaxati eccola qui... Non puoi pensarla diversamente da loro
> 
> Sembri un bulleto di periferia


Questo "bulletto di periferia" potrebbe essere tuo padre.
Come ti abbiano educato non lo so, ma qualcosa si intuisce dai tuoi atteggiamenti.
E anche dal fatto che leggi solo i concetti che ti fanno comodo.
Se prendi per il culo gli altri, è giusto che reagiscano.
Tutta questa agitazione non la capisco proprio.
Considerate ********** quelli che si sono vaccinati, e che a breve moriranno tutti.
Di cosa continuate a lamentarvi non capisco.
Siete i più intelligenti del mondo, e resterete voi su questo pianeta.
Godetevelo, ammesso ne siate capaci.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Questo "bulletto di periferia" potrebbe essere tuo padre.
> Come ti abbiano educato non lo so, ma qualcosa si intuisce dai tuoi atteggiamenti.
> E anche dal fatto che leggi solo i concetti che ti fanno comodo.
> Se prendi per il culo gli altri, è giusto che reagiscano.
> ...


Quindi confermi che sei un bulletto.. io ho espresso civilmente una mia idea critica.. sei tu che hai fatto un commento alquanto offensivo nei miei confronti... perchè ora è vietato pure ridere???

chi sei uno di quelli che a lavoro bullizza chi non si vuole vaccinare?

Io ho solo detto che tutta questa paranoia e corsa al vaccino mi fa alquanto RIDERE... e che non è cambiato nulla dal 2020 al 2022 e che il piano del santo vaccino è fallito miseramente... ed è alquanto IRONICO...che chi si è fatto 2-3 dosi si ritrovi BACK IN TIME al 2020.... dovendosi fare un booster per poter lavorare  mi fa pisciare dalle risate...poi sarà una quarta una quinta... per questo non sono stato al gioco.. si sapeva come andava a finire.. hanno preso in giro tutti..

Non ho dato dei ********** a chi si è vaccinato... do dei ********** a chi mi vuole imporre questo trattamento...e reputa il greenpass una forma di democrazia...

VI SIETE VACCINATI ?? bene, avete l'ombrello contro i mulini a vento ma non scassate a chi non si vuole vaccinare..
Mi reputo più intelligente di chi si vuole fare 1 dose ogni 4 mesi??? probabilmente si ma quello è un mio diritto come persona libera di pensarla diversamente...


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Hahahahaahhaahahahah
> 
> La democrazia dei vaxati eccola qui... Non puoi pensarla diversamente da loro
> 
> Sembri un bulleto di periferia


Secondo me questo atteggiamento è sbagliato, ridicolizzare i vaccinati non aiuta certo a combattere questo governo autoritario, io personalmente mi sono vaccinato perchè ricattato tramite il green pass, ma è dannoso insultare chi decide di farlo, è vero che c'è un pensiero univoco pericoloso sulla questione covid, ma parlare di "vaxati" in questo modo non fa altro che aizzare la divisione sociale, ed è quello che il governo vuole.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo atteggiamento è sbagliato, ridicolizzare i vaccinati non aiuta certo a combattere questo governo autoritario, io personalmente mi sono vaccinato perchè ricattato tramite il green pass, ma è dannoso insultare chi decide di farlo, è vero che c'è un pensiero univoco pericoloso sulla questione covid, ma parlare di "vaxati" in questo modo non fa altro che aizzare la divisione sociale, ed è quello che il governo vuole.


leggi i messaggi a ritroso... io conversavo con un altra persona che la pensava come me... è lui che gli è bruciato il peperone.. per qualche motivo...si è sentito tirato in ballo e mi ha aggredito. Poi quando gli rispondo a tono fa l'offeso, povera stella.


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quindi confermi che sei un bulletto.. io ho espresso civilmente una mia idea critica.. sei tu che hai fatto un commento alquanto offensivo nei miei confronti... perchè ora è vietato pure ridere???
> 
> chi sei uno di quelli che a lavoro bullizza chi non si vuole vaccinare?
> 
> ...


Hai capito tutto.
Anche la parafrasi del bulletto.
Questo dimostra che, più che un vaccino contro il covid, servirebbe solo un po' più di educazione.
Se poi pensi che io bullizzi qualcuno non vaccinato, sei proprio fuori strada, e di molto anche.
Non approvo la scelta di chi non si è vaccinato, a parte ovviamente i casi in cui ciò è espressamente sconsigliato per ragioni mediche, ma non ho mai né disprezzato, né preso per i fondelli nessuno.
Ho tre colleghi di lavoro, non vaccinati, alle prese col covid e due sono ancora a casa, e con questi ho sempre condiviso anche l'auto aziendale di servizio che ho in dotazione, senza alcun problema.
Peccato non conoscere le persone realmente, si fa tanta fatica via web.
Io sono sempre dalla parte della tradizione.
Basterebbe poco per capirsi meglio, e non sollevare inutili polemiche.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Hai capito tutto.
> Anche la parafrasi del bulletto.
> Questo dimostra che, più che un vaccino contro il covid, servirebbe solo un po' più di educazione.
> Se poi pensi che io bullizzi qualcuno non vaccinato, sei proprio fuori strada, e di molto anche.
> ...


allora evita di usare termini da bullo tipo " farebbero meglio a sputarti in faccia " faresti più bella figura, perchè tu nemmeno conosci me e non sai nemmeno in che ambiente lavorativo sono costretto a stare tutti i giorni quindi come ti permetti di dirmi una cosa del genere...


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> leggi i messaggi a ritroso... io conversavo con un altra persona che la pensava come me... è lui che gli è bruciato il peperone.. per qualche motivo...si è sentito tirato in ballo e mi ha aggredito. Poi quando gli rispondo a tono fa l'offeso, povera stella.


Ho letto la conversazione, lui è indignato del tuo commento sulla risata verso i tuoi colleghi sai perchè? Perchè il mainstream quando si trova in difficoltà, pur di difendere le misure governative, fa vedere le famose camionette di Bergamo, per ricordare che il covid ha ucciso, sono come gli Interisti col triplete, che dimostrano che per una volta nella vita hanno vinto in Europa, mentre il mondo cambia giorno dopo giorno. Così lui vede la tua risata come mancanza di rispetto per chi è morto di covid, come se fosse stata colpa tua, purtroppo non si vuole accettare la malattia, c'è gente che non vive più per paura di morire, ma allo stesso tempo basta fare qualche calcolo per vedere che mortalità e letalità erano basse anche prima delle vaccinazioni, che avrebbero dovuto invece immunizzare.


----------



## Raryof (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quindi confermi che sei un bulletto.. io ho espresso civilmente una mia idea critica.. sei tu che hai fatto un commento alquanto offensivo nei miei confronti... perchè ora è vietato pure ridere???
> 
> chi sei uno di quelli che a lavoro bullizza chi non si vuole vaccinare?
> 
> ...


Parlami di ciclo vaccinale completo, per favore.
Quante dosi erano scusa? monodose J&J o doppia dose?
Rinfrescatemi la memoria, non ricordo più, ricordo solo di doppie dosi e poi finita la rottura per anni...............


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Parlami di ciclo vaccinale completo, per favore.
> Quante dosi erano scusa? monodose J&J o doppia dose?
> Rinfrescatemi la memoria, non ricordo più, ricordo solo di doppie dosi e poi finita la rottura per anni...............


Ho la fortuna di avere un'ottima memoria, ricordo i vari articoli di giornale che citavano studi pubblicati in cui si diceva che le doppie dosi ci avrebbero protetto dal virus per 10 anni, ricordo benissimo i virologi parlare d'immunità di gregge dopo che la popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata al 60%, ricordo benissimo Draghi che in conferenza stampa diceva che il Green Pass sarebbe stato un mezzo sicuro che avrebbe permesso alle persone di non contagiare ed essere contagiate, non basta fare il confronto con morti e malati dello scorso anno per dire che il vaccino è efficace, ci sono tante variabili nel mezzo, sicuramente il vaccino aiuta gli anziani, ma non è mica la cura miracolosa, OMS ed EMA sono scettici sui booster, ma nessuno sta dicendo questo, pur di continuare la propaganda SIVAX.
Il fatto che dei vaccini siano legati ad un PASS che ti permette o no di vivere è FASCISTA.


----------



## KingSheva (23 Gennaio 2022)

A Bruxelles stanno picchiando i poliziotti, protesta sotto il parlamento europeo, non posso linkare i video purtroppo


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Ho la fortuna di avere un'ottima memoria, ricordo i vari articoli di giornale che citavano studi pubblicati in cui si diceva che le doppie dosi ci avrebbero protetto dal virus per 10 anni, ricordo benissimo i virologi parlare d'immunità di gregge dopo che la popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata al 60%, ricordo benissimo Draghi che in conferenza stampa diceva che il Green Pass sarebbe stato un mezzo sicuro che avrebbe permesso alle persone di non contagiare ed essere contagiate, non basta fare il confronto con morti e malati dello scorso anno per dire che il vaccino è efficace, ci sono tante variabili nel mezzo, sicuramente il vaccino aiuta gli anziani, ma non è mica la cura miracolosa, OMS ed EMA sono scettici sui booster, ma nessuno sta dicendo questo, pur di continuare la propaganda SIVAX.
> Il fatto che dei vaccini siano legati ad un PASS che ti permette o no di vivere è FASCISTA.



non servono gli articoli di giornale c'è pure scritto nella gazzetta ufficiale

“Nessuno ha mai sostenuto che i vaccinati non potessero trasmettere il virus”  FALSO

nel decreto legge del 21 settembre 2021, quello relativo all’estensione del green pass a tutti i lavoratori, si legge: *“Al fine di prevenire la diffusione dell’infezione da SARS-CoV-2”.*


----------



## Gas (23 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> Ho la fortuna di avere un'ottima memoria, ricordo i vari articoli di giornale che citavano studi pubblicati in cui si diceva che le doppie dosi ci avrebbero protetto dal virus per 10 anni, ricordo benissimo i virologi parlare d'immunità di gregge dopo che la popolazione si sarebbe vaccinata al 60%, ricordo benissimo Draghi che in conferenza stampa diceva che il Green Pass sarebbe stato un mezzo sicuro che avrebbe permesso alle persone di non contagiare ed essere contagiate, non basta fare il confronto con morti e malati dello scorso anno per dire che il vaccino è efficace, ci sono tante variabili nel mezzo, sicuramente il vaccino aiuta gli anziani, ma non è mica la cura miracolosa, OMS ed EMA sono scettici sui booster, ma nessuno sta dicendo questo, pur di continuare la propaganda SIVAX.
> Il fatto che dei vaccini siano legati ad un PASS che ti permette o no di vivere è FASCISTA.


Ricordo le stesse ideniche cose.
Sul mio Greenpass c'è scritto "Numero totale delle dosi previste: 2"
E' interessante il "io mi fido della scienza" (della quale per inciso io pure mi fido), senza però avere l'onestà intellettuale con se stessi di considerare che vediamo solo una parte della scienza, quella a cui viene consentito di avere voce, che altri scienziati che dicevano cose differenti sono stati enstromessi dai canali d'informazione, allora esattamente di quale scienza parliamo ? E la scienza poco più di sei mesi fa aveva detto, e scritto nero su bianco, due dosi.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ricordo le stesse ideniche cose.
> Sul mio Greenpass c'è scritto "Numero totale delle dosi previste: 2"
> E' interessante il "io mi fido della scienza" (della quale per inciso io pure mi fido), senza però avere l'onestà intellettuale con se stessi di considerare che vediamo solo una parte della scienza, quella a cui viene consentito di avere voce, che altri scienziati che dicevano cose differenti sono stati enstromessi dai canali d'informazione, allora esattamente di quale scienza parliamo ? E la scienza poco più di sei mesi fa aveva detto, e scritto nero su bianco, due dosi.


la scienza della tachipirina e vigile attesa...che ha fatto un sacco di morti EVITABILI... che molto probabilmente presi tempestivamente potevano essere salvati...


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> allora evita di usare termini da bullo tipo " farebbero meglio a sputarti in faccia " faresti più bella figura, perchè tu nemmeno conosci me e non sai nemmeno in che ambiente lavorativo sono costretto a stare tutti i giorni quindi come ti permetti di dirmi una cosa del genere...


Era una metafora, se l'hai presa alla lettera mi dispiace, non era mia intenzione.
Ma sei io fossi un tuo collega di lavoro e tu venissi a ridermi in faccia con me avresti chiuso.
In questo senso intendevo.
Sempre che qualcuno di loro non ti avesse in precedenza trattato male, allora avresti tutta la mia solidarietà, senza dubbio.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Era una metafora, se l'hai presa alla lettera mi dispiace, non era mia intenzione.
> Ma sei io fossi un tuo collega di lavoro e tu venissi a ridermi in faccia con me avresti chiuso.
> In questo senso intendevo.
> Sempre che qualcuno di loro non ti avesse in precedenza trattato male, allora avresti tutta la mia solidarietà, senza dubbio.


se ti vai a rileggere la conversazione capirai perché ho detto che mi farò grosse risate..

Il contesto non era da presa in giro...ironizzavo sul fatto che i miei colleghi sono tutti triplo vaccinati e terrorizzati da questo virus... io non lo sono e la penso totalmente differente da loro e quando torno molto probabilmente mi riempiranno di domande su come me la sono passata... a me verrà da ridere non ci possono fare niente...

gli dirò " gente che vi devo dire 38 di febbre e qualche starnuto " con una risata .... c'era bisogno di 3 vaccini a 30 anni di età??? quindi si per me è da farsi qualche grossa risata.. perchè ancora oggi descrivono l'Omicron come una bestia nera..

A parte il fatto che due di loro sono nazi vax e preferirebbero far pagare le ospedalizzazioni e più tasse a chi non si vaccina e non farlo lavorare e morire di fame se non si è vaccinato..e stessa cosa per i figli non vaccinati niente scuola... ma questà è un altra storia..

ripeto è vietato ridere??


----------



## Gas (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> la scienza della tachipirina e vigile attesa...che ha fatto un sacco di morti EVITABILI... che molto probabilmente presi tempestivamente potevano essere salvati...



Per inciso, la tua risposta mi è piaciuta.
Detto questo, io non ho amici, parenti, conoscenti che sono mancati per tachipirina e vigile attesa, tu si ? Spero di tutto cuore di no.


----------



## Devil man (23 Gennaio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Per inciso, la tua risposta mi è piaciuta.
> Detto questo, io non ho amici, parenti, conoscenti che sono mancati per tachipirina e vigile attesa, tu si ? Spero di tutto cuore di no.


No io no fortunatamente no


----------



## Walker (23 Gennaio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> se ti vai a rileggere la conversazione capirai perché ho detto che mi farò grosse risate..
> 
> Il contesto non era da presa in giro...ironizzavo sul fatto che i miei colleghi sono tutti triplo vaccinati e terrorizzati da questo virus... io non lo sono e la penso totalmente differente da loro e quando torno molto probabilmente mi riempiranno di domande su come me la sono passata... a me verrà da ridere non ci possono fare niente...
> 
> ...


No no ridere no, prendere per i fondelli dipende sempre da chi hai di fronte.
Se qualche ******* la spara troppo grossa allora sono d'accordo anche io.
Mai fare di ogni erba un fascio.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Bah io non sono d'accordo
> 
> Le attivita stanno lavorando. È tutto aperto. I fatturati stan salendo di nuovo. Sta andando bene la situazione, non inventiamoci catastrofismi.
> 
> Se poi ce un calo fisiologico di clientela dovuto prevalentemente alla paura che la gente ha di una pandemia poco ci si puo fare, i miracoli non li fa nessuno.


Dai cris non è vero.
Starbucks chiude 2 punti vendita a Milano, dove la situazione credimi non è rosea. Giù da me in Sicilia è lo sfascio. La realtà è molto diversa da quella che dici tu


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sta variante omicron comunque è un lontano parente del virus originale, che era molto piu pericoloso.
> 
> Io ho avuto 2 decessi in famiglia, 3 persone ospedalizzate (tra cui i miei genitori, in bilico verso la intensiva) e tra amici e conoscenti altri 4 morti e una decina di ospedalizzati (5 in TI, di cui appunto i 4 morti).
> Stiamo parlando del periodo che va circa da marzo 2020 a marzo 2021, quando il virus "wuhan originale" era ancora prevalente.
> ...


Le persone giovani senza malattie pregresse erano su 1000 e mi sto tenendo basso dai. È sempre il solito discorso. Numeri irrisori che non avvalorando manco di un punto la tua tesi. 
che poi oggi sia molto meglio di prima non c’è dubbio e infatti si va verso la fine di sta pandemia tranne che da noi in italia


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Le persone giovani senza malattie pregresse erano su 1000 e mi sto tenendo basso dai. È sempre il solito discorso. Numeri irrisori che non avvalorando manco di un punto la tua tesi.
> che poi oggi sia molto meglio di prima non c’è dubbio e infatti si va verso la fine di sta pandemia tranne che da noi in italia



Che poi voglio dire, dopo 2 anni sto virus ormai l'hanno preso praticamente la maggioranza delle persone, una certa immunità naturale in due anni sarà stata acquisita da un sacco di gente e il virus in due anni si sarà pur attenuato per i fatti suoi, mi pare che questi due fatti siano incontestabili e alla luce di questo mi chiedo quanta rilevanza reale possano aver avuto questi vaccini. I meriti che si vogliono dare mi paiono decisamente sopravvalutati.
E' come la storia del virus preso dai non vaccinati e vaccinati, se lo prende il non vaccinato e guarisce ha fortuna, se lo prende il vaccinato e guarisce è merito del vaccino.

Se a tutto questo aggiungiamo la sanità disastrata e il non conoscere il virus all'inizio e le cure totalmente sbagliate somministrate nella prima ondata fa da se che l'impatto di questo virus è stato più alto del normale all'inizio per pura incompetenza e carenze strutturali. Si è deciso di agire in maniera non razionale e sull'onda emotiva con i risultati disastrosi che hanno totalmente distrutto la minima speranza del futuro del paese.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi, non vi scannate..
Abbiamo tutti ragione ma non ce l'abbiamo tutta..

Il virus non lo prendono tutti e non tutti lo prendono con la stessa sintomatologia.
Questione di predisposizione, di condizioni di salute e di 'attacco recettoriale' che non tutti hanno.

Ci siamo vaccinati perché ci è stato detto che era il modo più efficace per coprire la moltitudine , perché questo virus i veri disastri li compie sui 'grandi numeri'.

Ci hanno raccontato anche altre cose sulla positività e sul contagio ma su alcune hanno sbagliato e su altre ci hanno preso con l'inganno.

Ci siamo vaccinati anche per provare a non fermare il paese e la vita e infine ci siamo vaccinati perché costretti a farlo.

Cosa sarebbe successo senza vaccino o quanto è servito il vaccino non si sa e ognuno può dire la sua sgocciolando i propri numeri .

Io dico solo che ora è il caso di fermarsi.
Quel che potevamo fare e pure di più l'abbiamo fatto.
Ora basta...

Al terzo giro di giostra direi che è il caso di fermarsi .
Se il virus è incompatibile con la vita io scelgo la vita .
Questo surrogato non mi va più bene, senza voler offendere alcuno.

Sinceramente non voglio fare dei tamponi e dei vaccini miei compagni di viaggio e di vita.

Chi si è vaccinato ha fatto il suo e chi non ha voluto farlo avrà le sue motivazioni , chi è stato costretto lo ha subito ma per favore basta con vax , pro vax, vax costretto e basta con questi green pass.


Non riscriviamo un riadattamento delle leggi razziali.
Ci avviciniamo ai giorni della memoria : apriamo il cuore e il cervello.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Che poi voglio dire, dopo 2 anni sto virus ormai l'hanno preso praticamente la maggioranza delle persone, una certa immunità naturale in due anni sarà stata acquisita da un sacco di gente e il virus in due anni si sarà pur attenuato per i fatti suoi, mi pare che questi due fatti siano incontestabili e alla luce di questo mi chiedo quanta rilevanza reale possano aver avuto questi vaccini. I meriti che si vogliono dare mi paiono decisamente sopravvalutati.
> E' come la storia del virus preso dai non vaccinati e vaccinati, se lo prende il non vaccinato e guarisce ha fortuna, se lo prende il vaccinato e guarisce è merito del vaccino.
> 
> Se a tutto questo aggiungiamo la sanità disastrata e il non conoscere il virus all'inizio e le cure totalmente sbagliate somministrate nella prima ondata fa da se che l'impatto di questo virus è stato più alto del normale all'inizio per pura incompetenza e carenze strutturali. Si è deciso di agire in maniera non razionale e sull'onda emotiva con i risultati disastrosi che hanno totalmente distrutto la minima speranza del futuro del paese.


Io sono convinto che i vaccini abbiano dato una grossa mano d’aiuto ma non è certo l’unica cosa che conta


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non vi scannate..
> Abbiamo tutti ragione ma non ce l'abbiamo tutta..
> 
> Il virus non lo prendono tutti e non tutti lo prendono con la stessa sintomatologia.
> ...


92 minuti di applausi.
Da quello che scrivi sempre si intuisce che persona sei e di gente come te ne avremmo un gran bisogno


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> 92 minuti di applausi.
> Da quello che scrivi sempre si intuisce che persona sei e di gente come te ne avremmo un gran bisogno


Ma figurati Edo...

Sono uno che si è visto devastare la vita ma esattamente come tutti voi.

Mi rendo conto che oggi prima di vivere penso cose che non dovrei pensare e come le penso io le pensano gli altri e dentro questo tourbillon di pensieri ci lasciamo la vita e gli affetti.
La vita di prima è un lontano ricordo perché la vera mascherina l'abbiamo messa agli occhi, alla distanza ci stiamo abituando e il cervello sta cambiando.

Il prossimo è una minaccia.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma figurati Edo...
> 
> Sono uno che si è visto devastare la vita ma esattamente come tutti voi.
> 
> ...


E hai perfettamente ragione siamo arrivati al limite massimo. Non capisco come si possa andare avanti cosi


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai cris non è vero.
> Starbucks chiude 2 punti vendita a Milano, dove la situazione credimi non è rosea. Giù da me in Sicilia è lo sfascio. La realtà è molto diversa da quella che dici tu


Starbucks chiude perche in italia non attecchisce come all’estero, malati come siamo x mangiare e bere bene (e per fortuna).
Io non dico ci sian rose e fiori ma sono certo che e esasperato dire “situazione nefasta”.
Qui in lombardia,in generale, si lavora come pazzi cosi come pre pandemia, sfido chiunque a negarlo.
L industria italiana sta andando, innegabile. Lo vedo coi miei occhi, ed e trainante per il paese l’industria.
Che poi il negozio di Concetta in centro al paesello possa esser chiuso ci credo allo stesso modo, ma in linea di massima e fuorviante essere tragici.
Insomma, “non tutto e rosa e fiori” ma neanche essere apocalittici dicendo che solo “la nicchia” sta andando bene è palesemente falso. Attualmente sta andando male il turismo (sai che scoperta) prevalentemente.


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che i vaccini abbiano dato una grossa mano d’aiuto ma non è certo l’unica cosa che conta


Va be ma sono daccordo. Ma si nega pure questa evidenza


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non vi scannate..
> Abbiamo tutti ragione ma non ce l'abbiamo tutta..
> 
> Il virus non lo prendono tutti e non tutti lo prendono con la stessa sintomatologia.
> ...


Chiarisco che sono daccordo con te.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Starbucks chiude perche in italia non attecchisce come all’estero, malati come siamo x mangiare e bere bene (e per fortuna).
> Io non dico ci sian rose e fiori ma sono certo che e esasperato dire “situazione nefasta”.
> Qui in lombardia,in generale, si lavora come pazzi cosi come pre pandemia, sfido chiunque a negarlo.
> L industria italiana sta andando, innegabile. Lo vedo coi miei occhi, ed e trainante per il paese l’industria.
> ...


La citazione su starbucks mi fa capire tante cose, in un anno da 11 milioni sono passati a 6 milioni di fatturato per la pandemia. Altro che non attecchisce dai. Io lavoro a Milano e conosco bene il mercato del lavoro perché il mio campo è la ricerca del personale: non è proprio come dici tu. 
La tua visione è un po’ fuori dalla realtà fidati.
Turismo e in generale tutto il settore Horeca sta andando molto male. E anche i negozi non ti credere che vadano bene. A volte la fate un po’ troppo facile


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Va be ma sono daccordo. Ma si nega pure questa evidenza


Io non l’ho mai negato infatti. Ma fa parte di un discorso più ampio


----------



## cris (23 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La citazione su starbucks mi fa capire tante cose, in un anno da 11 milioni sono passati a 6 milioni di fatturato per la pandemia. Altro che non attecchisce dai. Io lavoro a Milano e conosco bene il mercato del lavoro perché il mio campo è la ricerca del personale: non è proprio come dici tu.
> La tua visione è un po’ fuori dalla realtà fidati.
> Turismo e in generale tutto il settore Horeca sta andando molto male. E anche i negozi non ti credere che vadano bene. A volte la fate un po’ troppo facile


Ma Sicuramente il turismo ed i negozi sono penalizzati. Ma mica sono il motore del paese, sono una parte sicuramente ma quella piu sensibile a situazioni come quella in atto. Sono aperti in fondo, la gente decide di non recarsi da loro, che devi fa? Andare casa x casa e obbligar la gente ad uscir di casa? Ce na pandemia.. mi pare la cosa piu logica un calo del fatturato di questi settori… ma rimango sicuro che la situazione NON sia “nefasta” .


----------



## hakaishin (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Ma Sicuramente il turismo ed i negozi sono penalizzati. Ma mica sono il motore del paese, sono una parte sicuramente ma quella piu sensibile a situazioni come quella in atto. Sono aperti in fondo, la gente decide di non recarsi da loro, che devi fa? Andare casa x casa e obbligar la gente ad uscir di casa? Ce na pandemia.. mi pare la cosa piu logica un calo del fatturato di questi settori… ma rimango sicuro che la situazione NON sia “nefasta” .


Va bene se per te ok così…


----------



## Andris (23 Gennaio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> ma rimango sicuro che la situazione NON sia “nefasta” .



domanda secca, risposta secca.

se le cose vanno bene come mai ad ogni scadenza rimandano sistematicamente il blocco dei licenziamenti ?

ora ad aprile 2022, chiaramente con delle differenze rispetto a prima ma persiste mentre al 31 dicembre scorso scadeva per altre realtà imprenditoriali e in precedenza altri
ad ogni rinnovo Draghi ha tolto qualche tipologia (rinnovi da giugno-ottobre-dicembre-aprile), rispetto all'integrale di Conte per un anno, ma ancora oggi non si è tornati alla normalità sul diritto del lavoro

spiega questo con la situazione positiva da un anno o mesi, vediamo come lo fai coesistere perchè questo blocco dei licenziamenti non esiste in nessun paese occidentale

di cosa hanno paura sistematicamente sindacati e politici ?
vento in poppa, si dovrebbe assumere non licenziare giusto ?
eppure...


----------



## numero 3 (24 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se c’è un incendio io solidarizzo e scendo in campo con chi prova a spegnerlo, non con chi se ne sta col birillo in mano perché non crede che l’acqua possa spegnere il fuoco. Che non vuol dire che voglia rappresaglie o punizioni verso chi se n’è fregato dell’incendio, eh.
> Ma, piaccia o non piaccia, nei libri di storia si parlerà di chi ha provato a fare qualcosa e chi non ha fatto nulla e il giudizio di condanna per i secondi sarà unanime: “la Storia non ha nascondigli, la Storia dà torto o dà ragione”.
> 
> Detto questo, da fautore dell’obbligo vaccinale dal principio(tolto il dente, tolto il dolore), adesso non condivido la stretta sui non vaccinati perché ormai mi sembra inutile: tra vaccinati e non vaccinati siamo a una percentuale di popolazione tale da poter terminare la fase epidemica ed entrare in quella endemica.
> Se questa percentuale non è sufficiente, non saranno certo un paio di milioni in più di persone vaccinate a cambiare la situazione. Quindi l’accanimento diventa una questione ideologica che, al momento, ha poco a che fare con la tutela della collettività, cioè con l’unico bene per il quale è accettabile, entro certi limiti, l’imposizione al singolo.



Cercate Lorenzin Obama 2014 su google.
Qualche risposta forse la troverete


----------



## cris (24 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Va bene se per te ok così…


Non ho detto che e ok, invitavo a ridurre i catastrofismi che a niente servono


----------



## numero 3 (24 Gennaio 2022)

KingSheva ha scritto:


> A Bruxelles stanno picchiando i poliziotti, protesta sotto il parlamento europeo, non posso linkare i video purtroppo




Oggi trovi tutto su YouTube, vediamo i nostri TG di regime se avranno il coraggio di trasmettere immagini o dire ( come qualcuno qui dentro ha già scritto senza vedere le immagini) che sono tutti BlackBlock


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sta variante omicron comunque è un lontano parente del virus originale, che era molto piu pericoloso.
> 
> Io ho avuto 2 decessi in famiglia, 3 persone ospedalizzate (tra cui i miei genitori, in bilico verso la intensiva) e tra amici e conoscenti altri 4 morti e una decina di ospedalizzati (5 in TI, di cui appunto i 4 morti).
> Stiamo parlando del periodo che va circa da marzo 2020 a marzo 2021, quando il virus "wuhan originale" era ancora prevalente.
> ...


La situazione è palesemente cambiata, ma non si è azzerata. Proprio ieri ho letto del 28enne morto per covid, no-vax convinto. Anche il padre, non vaccinato, è malato di covid ed è in condizioni critiche. 

L'altro caso è quella della donna di 28 anni incinta colpita dal covid, anche lei non vaccinata. È stata ricoverata per le aggravate condizioni, e per lo stesso motivo l hanno fatta partorire con parto cesareo. Il bambino è ora in sicurezza, ma lei è morta una settimana dopo per polmonite bilaterale


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Oggi trovi tutto su YouTube, vediamo i nostri TG di regime se avranno il coraggio di trasmettere immagini o dire ( come qualcuno qui dentro ha già scritto senza vedere le immagini) che *sono tutti BlackBlock*


Ahahaha! A volte ritornano....


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La situazione è palesemente cambiata, ma non si è azzerata. Proprio ieri ho letto del 28enne morto per covid, no-vax convinto. Anche il padre, non vaccinato, è malato di covid ed è in condizioni critiche.
> 
> L'altro caso è quella della donna di 28 anni incinta colpita dal covid, anche lei non vaccinata. È stata ricoverata per le aggravate condizioni, e per lo stesso motivo l hanno fatta partorire con parto cesareo. Il bambino è ora in sicurezza, ma lei è morta una settimana dopo per polmonite bilaterale


Magari il 28enne era in coma vegetativo come il poliziotto che si era preso una pallottola in testa.. eeeh, ma anche lui era morto a causa del covid!

Sono passati 2 anni, ormai i numeri sono chiari e sarebbe ora di smetterla di raccontare la storiella che la forma severa dell'infezione colpisce anche i giovani. Li colpisce si, 1 su 1 milione tra i sani. 

Ho 40 anni e ho visto morire più amici di cancro (2) che di covid (0).


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Magari il 28enne era in coma vegetativo come il poliziotto che si era preso una pallottola in testa.. eeeh, ma anche lui era morto a causa del covid!
> 
> Sono passati 2 anni, ormai i numeri sono chiari e sarebbe ora di smetterla di raccontare la storiella che la forma severa dell'infezione colpisce anche i giovani. Li colpisce si, 1 su 1 milione tra i sani.
> 
> Ho 40 anni e ho visto morire più amici di cancro (2) che di covid (0).


Questa è la realtà ma si continua a mistificare per portare acqua al proprio mulino. Sta cosa dei giovani è stucchevole


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Magari il 28enne era in coma vegetativo come il poliziotto che si era preso una pallottola in testa.. eeeh, ma anche lui era morto a causa del covid!
> 
> Sono passati 2 anni, ormai i numeri sono chiari e sarebbe ora di smetterla di raccontare la storiella che la forma severa dell'infezione colpisce anche i giovani. Li colpisce si, 1 su 1 milione tra i sani.
> 
> Ho 40 anni e ho visto morire più amici di cancro (2) che di covid (0).


Coma vegetativo? Si era strappato il casco dell'ossigeno dicendo che non ne aveva bisogno.
Parlo del giovane di Terracina. 
Il 16 gennaio è arrivato all'ospedale Goretti di Latina, gli è stata diagnosticata infezione covid e insufficienza respiratoria. E' stato poi trasferito al reparto di terapia intensiva, ma l'ulteriore aggravamento lo ha portato al decesso. 
Non era in coma vegetativo.


----------



## Andris (24 Gennaio 2022)

*intanto da oggi sono in zona arancione altre 4 regioni (Abruzzo, Sicilia, Piemonte, Friuli Venezia Giulia) insieme alla Valle d'Aosta*

ritorna l'autocertificazione e divieto di uscire dal comune se non necessario, corsi non in presenza etc
solo che ora lo declinano per chi non ha il pass con grande lungimiranza sanitaria. 
per altri 7 giorni i vaccinati di 9 mesi fa possono muoversi tranquillamente senza aver mai fatto un test in vita propria 

non vedo l'ora che arrivi martedì 1 febbraio per abbracciare i no booster che sono persino più dei no vax


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Coma vegetativo? Si era strappato il casco dell'ossigeno dicendo che non ne aveva bisogno.
> Parlo del giovane di Terracina. Non era in coma vegetativo.


No, ma parliamo di 2 casi differenti, il poliziotto è morto l'anno scorso. La sua storia era uscita fuori quando i soliti allarmisti conteggiavano stucchevolmente i morti under 30. Alla fine era risultato che tra questi nessuno aveva una situazione clinica "normale"., o aveva gravi patologie o erano persone con ben altri problemi (vedi pallottola in testa).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Stanno spingendo su questa storia del 28enne morto per fare breccia su qualche pauroso non vaccinato.
Incredibile a che livello si arrivi.
Così quando a morire sono due persone,una vaccinata e l'altra no,ma i ricami vengono fatti esclusivamente sul "maledetto no vax".

Ma da 2 anni a questa parte quanti under 40 sono morti di covid ? Quanti ?
A metà ottobre il numero era di 400 persone under40.
400!

Se uno totalmente estraneo ai dati dovesse per puro sbaglio ascoltare i media di regime e la loro cronaca,inizierebbe a credere che ne siano morti minimo minimo 150.000 !
E attenzione che con questo non voglio dire che i giovani non ci lascino le penne,ma la % è talmente risibile da non dover essere presa neanche in considerazione.

E pensare che ancora oggi,mentre le altre nazioni (ad esclusioni dell'austria,modello che a noi piace molto..) pensano a come venirne finalmente fuori e tornare a vivere decentemente,da noi si parla nuovamente di obbligo vaccinale a scaglioni.
Over 40 preparatevi.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto da oggi sono in zona arancione altre 4 regioni (Abruzzo, Sicilia, Piemonte, Friuli Venezia Giulia) insieme alla Valle d'Aosta*
> 
> ritorna l'autocertificazione e divieto di uscire dal comune se non necessario, corsi non in presenza etc
> solo che ora lo declinano per chi non ha il pass con grande lungimiranza sanitaria.
> ...


Proprio ieri ho litigato con un mio amico fanatico perchè non voglio fare, come tanti, l'inutile dose booster.
Tantissimi medici, studiosi, hanno già spiegato perchè non serva granchè, ma niente.. alcuni pro-vax sono fanatici ed intransigenti come i no-vax.

Prossimo upgrade nel linguaggio di regime: " non curiamo chi non ha fatto il richiamo vaccinale, lasciamoli morire"


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *intanto da oggi sono in zona arancione altre 4 regioni (Abruzzo, Sicilia, Piemonte, Friuli Venezia Giulia) insieme alla Valle d'Aosta*
> 
> ritorna l'autocertificazione e divieto di uscire dal comune se non necessario, corsi non in presenza etc
> solo che ora lo declinano per chi non ha il pass con grande lungimiranza sanitaria.
> ...


É tutto come prima cit.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> É tutto come prima cit.


Gli altri sono già pronti ad uscire e noi continuiamo con zone arancioni e restrizioni ahahahahahaha


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli altri sono già pronti ad uscire e noi continuiamo con zone arancioni e restrizioni ahahahahahaha


Noi "siamo in forte ritardo con le chiusure".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Noi "siamo in forte ritardo con le chiusure".



Dobbiamo seguire l'esempio dell'Austria


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Gli altri sono già pronti ad uscire e noi continuiamo con zone arancioni e restrizioni ahahahahahaha


Ma infatti è ridicolo, su watsupp mi perculano gli amici che ho all'estero.
Che popolo di pecoroni che siamo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo seguire l'esempio dell'Austria


Fino a quando faceva comodo si guardava all'inghilterra, alla Francia, qualche volta alla Spagna, ora che loro allentano si inizia a guardare anche al Burundi, purché sostenga ciò che vogliono loro.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è ridicolo, su watsupp mi perculano gli amici che ho all'estero.
> Che popolo di pecoroni che siamo.


Non c’è più speranza qui in italia..
In effetti c’è lo speranza sbagliato..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fino a quando faceva comodo si guardava all'inghilterra, alla Francia, qualche volta alla Spagna, ora che loro allentano si inizia a guardare anche al Burundi, purché sostenga ciò che vogliono loro.


Può esserci una mattanza dai. Pericolosissimo seguire gli eversivi inglesi


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (24 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> A) Togliamo gli incentivi al ricovero e vediamo se gli ospedali perdono "carico" (3.713 Euro in area medica in più, 9.697 Euro terapia intensiva in più, visto che sono "incrementi tariffari massimi", come da art. 2 del Decreto in Gazzetta Ufficiale del 19/11/2021 - ma potrebbero esserci norme più recenti),
> B) Ritorniamo ai numeri dei posti di terapia intensiva prima dei tagli alla sanità
> 
> e vediamo che succede.



THIS.
avevo aperto un topic a riguardo tempo fa...la cosa e` passata/fatta passare inosservata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Può esserci una mattanza dai. Pericolosissimo seguire gli eversivi inglesi


Per un certo periodo si é ineggiato al modello cinese, dove oggi devi consegnare spontaneamente a sopprimere i tuoi animali domestici prima e poi si minacciava di sparare alla gente.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Per un certo periodo si é ineggiato al modello cinese, dove oggi devi consegnare spontaneamente a sopprimere i tuoi animali domestici prima e poi si minacciava di sparare alla gente.


Qui piace questo modello ovviamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Non so se ricordate tempo fa,quando era partita la cantilena del "con il 60% della popolazione italiana vaccinata,arriveremo all'immunità di gregge e torneremo ad essere liberi"

Come ampiamente discusso qui dentro,la cantilena è rimasta,ma non più per la 1° vaccinazione,ma solo per il booster (prima della quarta e della quinta dose,ovviamente).

Ora la cantilena è "dobbiamo assolutamente arrivare al 75% di vaccinati con la terza dose per raggiungere immunità sociale importante e tornare ad essere più liberi".
Ovviamente quando a maggio arriverà il vaccino aggiornato,la cantilena ripartirà in loop


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Ho letto sul tempo che Israele cancellerà il green pass entro gennaio. Sarebbe una bella botta se confermato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto sul tempo che Israele cancellerà il green pass entro gennaio. Sarebbe una bella botta se confermato



Il tutto dopo che il loro ministro della difesa è riuscito a contagiarsi nonostante la 4° dose... 

Però in Israele il greenpass era una misura sanitaria.
in Italia non è mai stata una misura sanitaria,anzi..........quindi col cappero che lo toglieranno anche da noi.
Se potessero (ora non possono per via dell'elezione post-Mattarella),creerebbero subito anche l'ipergreenpass.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il tutto dopo che il loro ministro della difesa è riuscito a contagiarsi nonostante la 4° dose...
> 
> Però in Israele il greenpass era una misura sanitaria.
> in Italia non è mai stata una misura sanitaria,anzi..........quindi col cappero che lo toglieranno anche da noi.
> Se potessero (ora non possono per via dell'elezione post-Mattarella),creerebbero subito anche l'ipergreenpass.



Si però è importante che tanti paesi tolgano sto schifo, più sono e più certe opinioni si faranno largo. Sarebbe bellissimo se tutto il mondo molla tutto tranne l'austria, giusto per continuare il mantra a moh di meme:

Bisogna fare come in Austria!


----------

